# Under Biden US reaches Energy Independence!!!! thanks Biden



## citygator (Feb 18, 2022)

Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.

The U.S. is now energy independent

For decades, politicians have talked about the U.S. achieving energy independence, a seemingly elusive goal of producing enough fuels to avoid relying on the rest of the world to fill up gas tanks and keep electricity flowing.

The intrigue: It's elusive no more. The U.S. produced more petroleum than it consumed in 2020, and the numbers were essentially in balance in 2021, according to the Energy Information Administration.

Why it matters: The surge in oil prices taking place in 2022 has radically different implications for the U.S. economy — and for key geopolitical relationships in the Middle East and Russia — than in past episodes when energy prices have risen.

The big picture: In the past, when oil prices spiked, the impact on the U.S. economy was straightforward: It made America poorer, as more of our income wentoverseas to pay for imported energy.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 18, 2022)

We were energy independent under Trump. I doubt we are that way under Bidung as he closed off the oil in America. 

Gas under Trump was 1.70 under Bidung its 3.59 and risings. Sounds like your post is a lie.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 18, 2022)

That's why gasoline is nearly $4.00 a gallon in most of the country, and heating bills have doubled.

What total fucking garbage....Axios is monnbat pom-pom agitprop shit.


----------



## Maxdeath (Feb 18, 2022)

Thought this was under satire. But it appears that it is just cluelessness


----------



## okfine (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


You should see all the pumps in my town right now. Of course the price per barrel has a lot to do with why they are pumping.


----------



## wamose (Feb 18, 2022)

The only oil independence Biden achieved is independence from $60-$70 a barrel oil. The man is a menace.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Can we all just collectively say BS?  This is just another stupid post trying to make a false claim.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


We're not energy independent by any stretch since we have to send nearly half of our oil overseas to get it refined. We buy some of our gas from Russia.
Being energy independent isn't a reality anyway. We just don't want to be dependent on our enemies for energy....which is how we are today.


----------



## 1srelluc (Feb 18, 2022)

LOL....Never been done before.....Oh wait, Trump did it at under $2.00 a gallon. Try again Sport.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


You are a idiot. Under Trump we were producing and exporting enough crude oil and finished products to regulate worldwide prices. We were the worlds largest producer and you are a world class moron.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 18, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> We're not energy independent by any stretch since we have to send nearly half of our oil overseas to get it refined. We buy some of our gas from Russia.
> Being energy independent isn't a reality anyway. We just don't want to be dependent on our enemies for energy....which is how we are today.


Hey mudhead, where do you get your BS from? We were the ones refining Mexico and Canada's crude, remember the Keystone pipeline? If you think we import refined product from Russia you must be Vlad's lover, IDIOT.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 18, 2022)

see what I mean about the Democrat Party being a cult


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


I love it.  For 2 years Republicans have been saying Biden hasn't done shit.  Turns out he's done a lot.  Keep posting his accomplishments.

Just like global warming scientists said we'd be under water by now, Republicans said the Biden economy would be in the tank by now.  It's not.  It's BOOMING.  And whatever's wrong, he will fix.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> see what I mean about the Democrat Party being a cult


You mean like how we get together at cult like rallies during a global pandemic when we are supposed to be socially distancing from each other and wearing masks?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I love it.  For 2 years Republicans have been saying Biden hasn't done shit.  Turns out he's done a lot.  Keep posting his accomplishments.
> 
> Just like global warming scientists said we'd be under water by now, Republicans said the Biden economy would be in the tank by now.  It's not.  It's BOOMING.  And whatever's wrong, he will fix.


Can you say blind, brainless idiot?  On display here.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Can you say blind, brainless idiot?  On display here.


Patriot not idiot.  You misspelled the word.  Meanwhile, why don't you try to steal another election goebels.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Patriot not idiot.  You misspelled the word.  Meanwhile, why don't you try to steal another election goebels.


The only election stolen was by your masters the Democrats.

BTW, "patriot" does not mean what you claim. 

Working against the good of the people and for the determent of the nation is not patriotic, unless you are a hopeless fool of a Democrat.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The only election stolen was by your masters the Democrats.
> 
> BTW, "patriot" does not mean what you claim.
> 
> Working against the good of the people and for the determent of the nation is not patriotic, unless you are a hopeless fool of a Democrat.


That's what England said to George Washington.

And what you insurrection?  Trying to overthrow our election?  Was that for the good of the people?  What people?  White people?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's what England said to George Washington.
> 
> And what you insurrection?  Trying to overthrow our election?  Was that for the good of the people?  What people?  White people?


True American people, but those like you refuse to acknowledge that as it would take away your perceived power.

A true liberal moron.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> Hey mudhead, where do you get your BS from? We were the ones refining Mexico and Canada's crude, remember the Keystone pipeline? If you think we import refined product from Russia you must be Vlad's lover, IDIOT.


 A pipeline is a means of transport....not a refinery. It replaced the use of trucks or trains. 

And we import between 12 and 26 million barrels of oil from Russia every month. We took 17.8 million barrels in November.   



			How much oil does the US import from Russia?


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 18, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> A pipeline is a means of transport....not a refinery. It replaced the use of trucks or trains.
> 
> And we import between 12 and 26 million barrels of oil from Russia every month. We took 17.8 million barrels in November.
> 
> ...


I know that! The pipeline was for quicker and more stable delivery to the Gulf Coast refineries who expanded their refining  capacity so we could export more finished product! They expanded the refineries when the Keystone pipeline was approved and fracking was being used. They now run not even close to full capacity and Canada has filled a suit for billions that they spent on the pipeline so derailments of trains filled with oil would stop burning small Canadian towns.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> I know that! The pipeline was for quicker and more stable delivery to the Gulf Coast refineries who expanded their refining  capacity so we could export more finished product! They expanded the refineries when the Keystone pipeline was approved and fracking was being used. They now run not even close to full capacity and Canada has filled a suit for billions that they spent on the pipeline so derailments of trains filled with oil would stop burning small Canadian towns.


All of which does not reject the fact that Biden is pleading with other nations to supply us oil.

Just the opposite of the original post.


----------



## No Sympathy (Feb 18, 2022)

I got a good laugh from this, OP. Thanks.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I love it.  For 2 years Republicans have been saying Biden hasn't done shit.  Turns out he's done a lot.  Keep posting his accomplishments.
> 
> Just like global warming scientists said we'd be under water by now, Republicans said the Biden economy would be in the tank by now.  It's not.  It's BOOMING.  And whatever's wrong, he will fix.


Have you checked inflation rates or the supply line problems?

Obviously not.  And these things fall directly on your master, Biden.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You mean like how we get together at cult like rallies during a global pandemic when we are supposed to be socially distancing from each other and wearing masks?


Have you even heard of the studies that show that social distancing and masks don't work?  Of course, YOU would ignore any science that disputes your attempts to take power.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You mean like how we get together at cult like rallies during a global pandemic when we are supposed to be socially distancing from each other and wearing masks?


Is that why our health care workers said BLM and Anti-Fa could go maskless? During a global scamdemic.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 18, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Is that why our health care workers said BLM and Anti-Fa could go maskless? During a global scamdemic.


Brandon tapped into the strategic reserve. Why would even a senile idiot do that if we were if we were energy independent.

I despair at the dumbing down of some Americans.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I love it.  For 2 years Republicans have been saying Biden hasn't done shit.  Turns out he's done a lot.  Keep posting his accomplishments.
> 
> Just like global warming scientists said we'd be under water by now, Republicans said the Biden economy would be in the tank by now.  It's not.  It's BOOMING.  And whatever's wrong, he will fix.


All but 8% of America believes Biden hasn't done anything. It matters not if we are energy independent, if inflation keeps rising, if gas is over $3.50 a gallon, Biden will lose control over the House and Senate and well on his way as a one termer and nobody will care if we are energy independent or not.


----------



## james bond (Feb 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> All but 8% of America believes Biden hasn't done anything. It matters not if we are energy independent, if inflation keeps rising, if gas is over $3.50 a gallon, Biden will lose control over the House and Senate and well on his way as a one termer and nobody will care if we are energy independent or not.


Gas is over $6/gal now due to Russia threatening Ukraine and still within and at the border.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 18, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> I know that! The pipeline was for quicker and more stable delivery to the Gulf Coast refineries who expanded their refining  capacity so we could export more finished product! They expanded the refineries when the Keystone pipeline was approved and fracking was being used. They now run not even close to full capacity and Canada has filled a suit for billions that they spent on the pipeline so derailments of trains filled with oil would stop burning small Canadian towns.


We can't even refine all of our own oil, much less Canada's oil. Nearly half of our own oil goes to overseas refineries because the Dems won't let us expand our production. 
Meanwhile China is polluting the hell out of the planet and leads the world in Coal production and still gets a pass.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 18, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You mean like how we get together at cult like rallies during a global pandemic when we are supposed to be socially distancing from each other and wearing masks?


Like BLM and Antifa? They had crowds by the tens of thousands, pretty dumb, I agree.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> I know that! The pipeline was for quicker and more stable delivery to the Gulf Coast refineries who expanded their refining  capacity so we could export more finished product! They expanded the refineries when the Keystone pipeline was approved and fracking was being used. They now run not even close to full capacity and Canada has filled a suit for billions that they spent on the pipeline so derailments of trains filled with oil would stop burning small Canadian towns.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 18, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> We can't even refine all of our own oil, much less Canada's oil. Nearly half of our own oil goes to overseas refineries because the Dems won't let us expand our production.
> Meanwhile China is polluting the hell out of the planet and leads the world in Coal production and still gets a pass.


That is complete BULL SHIT. We were refining our production and a large portion of Mexico and Canada's. That is why prices were so low under Trump. READ STUPID.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

There is no such thing as "energy independence".  This is a myth.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> done anything.





Papageorgio said:


> All but 8% of America believes Biden hasn't done anything. It matters not if we are energy independent, if inflation keeps rising, if gas is over $3.50 a gallon, Biden will lose control over the House and Senate and well on his way as a one termer and nobody will care if we are energy independent or not.


Yep. We are a stupid country. So it goes.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is no such thing as "energy independence".  This is a myth.




What a maroon.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> All of which does not reject the fact that Biden is pleading with other nations to supply us oil.
> 
> Just the opposite of the original post.


For three years under Trump we were the worlds largest producer, Joe slowed that by replacing regulations that Trump removed. OPEC slowed production than to drive up the price and Joe is now whining because the price increase has hurt the Dems chances in the midterms. Fuck him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> What a maroon.


Oh look, the elementary schools just let out.

Did ya pass 5th grade science yet?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

"Energy independence" is an imaginary benchmark that, apparently, just means "imports and experts are equal".

In what the rest of us call "reality", none of our energy industry is nationalized. None of that fossil fuel belongs to "The United States".

It is owned by private corporations that sell it to the highest bidder, whether that bidder is domestic or foreign.

We are bidders in a global market for every kW of energy we use.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, the elementary schools just let out.
> 
> Did ya pass 5th grade science yet?



I need to put you in your place .....again???

Watch:

President Trump made the United States energy independent, and, by the same token, rammed a stake through the heart of the gas-station-masquerading-as -a-nation, Russia.



That's because Trump was pro-America.



President Trump made the United States energy independent, and, by the same token, rammed a stake through the heart of the gas-station-masquerading-as -a-nation, Russia.

That's because Trump was pro-America.


Biden is nothing more than a bag-man, collecting bribes from Russia, Communist China, and the Ukraine, among others.

Based on that, he stopped the Keystone Pipeline, and...

US President Joe *Biden's* administration will suspend *oil* and gas leases in *Alaska's* Arctic National Wildlife Refuge pending an environmental review. The move reverses former President Donald Trump's decision to sell *oil* leases in the refuge to expand fossil fuel and mineral development.Jun 2, 2021



*Alaska: Biden to suspend Trump Arctic drilling leases - BBC ...*

https://www.bbc.com › news › world-us-canada-57322511


....but accepted a fee from Russia to remove sanctions on the Nord Steam Project.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Energy independence" is an imaginary benchmark that, apparently, just means "imports and experts are equal".
> 
> In what the rest of us call "reality", none of our energy industry is nationalized. None of that fossil fuel belongs to "The United States".
> 
> ...


And your economics degree comes from where?  Apparently from CNN or the DNC, both equally incompetent.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, the elementary schools just let out.
> 
> Did ya pass 5th grade science yet?


Hang in there, just a coupled more grades until you get to the 5th grade, unless you continue to fail.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> I need to put you in your place .....again???
> 
> Watch:
> 
> ...


Oh look, some plagiarized opinions. Neat.

So?

Energy independence is a myth and apparently is not what people think it is.

That is a fact. And no amount of Trump buttsucking by you will change that fact.


----------



## Obiwan (Feb 18, 2022)

So Poopie Pants is finally passing enough gas to fuel our energy needs????

Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, should be impressed!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, some plagiarized opinions. Neat.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...



Plagiarized???

See the link???

It means you're a liar.

I put dagger through your heart, and this is the best you can do????


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Obiwan said:


> So Poopie Pants is finally passing enough gas to fuel our energy needs????
> 
> Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, should be impressed!!!!!


What it means is that prices went up, so more is being removed from the ground.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Plagiarized???
> 
> See the link???
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah, you always declare victory after a copy-pasta masturbation episode.

Good for you, moron. Nobody cares.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yeah, you always declare victory after a copy-pasta masturbation episode.
> 
> Good for you, moron. Nobody cares.




Quite a retreat there.

In the future, stick to words you can define......although that may leave you mute.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Quite a retreat there.
> 
> In the future, stick to words you can define......although that may leave you mute.


I made an argument.

Your copypasta plagiarization did not speak to my argument.

Because, like most things that require at least two thoughts in a row, you don't understand my argument.

You merely had a reflexive reaction due to your dual handicaps of abject stupidity and Trump fellatio addiction.

Have a nice Friday. Stay away from children. Thanks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I made an argument.
> 
> Your copypasta plagiarization did not speak to my argument.
> 
> ...




Look up 'plagiarize,' dunce.


The link was right there.


You're lying scum.



You have no argument.....you're simply a Democrat boot-licker.

The US Just Became a Net Oil Exporter for the First Time in 75 ...​https://transtextreating.com › News
_America_ turned into a _net_ oil _exporter_ last week, breaking almost 75 years ... toward what _U.S._ President Donald _Trump_ has branded as “_energy_ independence.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Look up 'plagiarize,' dunce.
> 
> 
> The link was right there.
> ...


Except for the argument I clearly made.  You know, the one you decided to plagiarize and have a little hissy fit over, since you don't understand it and cannot counter it yourself.

With is to be expected from a moron who can't quite grasp 6th grade level science.

Good luck.

No need to continue the hissy fit. We heard you the first 3 times you bled from your wherever.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Except for the argument I clearly made.  You know, the one you decided to plagiarize and have a little hissy fit over, since you don't ubderstandit and cannot cijnterit yourself.
> 
> With is to be expected from a moron who can't quite grasp 6th grade level science.
> 
> Good luck.





Trump made America energy independent.

"The Energy Information Administration (EIA) tabulated U.S. energy consumption in 2019 and 2020, and determined that for both full years, counting all energy sources, we were energy independent."








						Is The U.S. Energy Independent?
					

Did we lose our energy independence under President Biden? It's complicated.




					www.forbes.com
				





_Do you feel it necessary to put on Chapstick before you lubricate Democrat’s boots with your lips?_


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, some plagiarized opinions. Neat.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...


No amount of sucking your own butt will make anything you claim worth even a thought.

Also, before you accuse someone of "plagiarizing" anything, you should actually speak some original truth instead of the DNC talking points, which are demonstrably false.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Except for the argument I clearly made.  You know, the one you decided to plagiarize and have a little hissy fit over, since you don't understand it and cannot counter it yourself.
> 
> With is to be expected from a moron who can't quite grasp 6th grade level science.
> 
> ...




1. I never plagiarize
2. I rammed both that lie and the lie about energy independence...due to Trump.....back down your lying throat.


The silver lining?

Your reputation couldn't go any lower.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I made an argument.
> 
> Your copypasta plagiarization did not speak to my argument.
> 
> ...


Anyone with a working brain, that excludes you, should discount anything you claim out of hand.  It is false and copied from what others have told you.  No research on your part, no original thought on your part.  That is actually what plagiarizing is.  You are even to stupid to look up the meanings of your claims.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. I never plagiarize
> 2. I rammed both that lie and the lie about energy independence...due to Trump.....back down your lying throat.
> 
> 
> ...


We heard you declare Victory the first time. You were just as wrong then as you are now.. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We heard you declare Victory the first time you whiny little bitch. You were just as wrong then as you are now.. Have a nice weekend!


Speaking of wrong, have you looked in a mirror recently?  It would be quite educational for you.  At least you would receive some education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> We heard you declare Victory the first time you whiny little bitch. You were just as wrong then as you are now.. Have a nice weekend!




Refer to me correctly, as your better.

You're not speaking to your family here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Refer to me correctly, as your better.
> 
> You're not speaking to your family here.





PoliticalChic said:


> Refer to me correctly, as your better.
> 
> You're not speaking to your family here.





PoliticalChic said:


> Refer to me correctly, as your better.
> 
> You're not speaking to your family here.


If fellating oneself we're an Olympic sport, you would have several gold medals.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If fellating oneself we're an Olympic sport, you would have several gold medals.




Somehow, the stupidest and most poorly brought up beleive that sexual reference are the eqivalent of accuracy.

Such may assuage your pain, but it reveals it, too.

A paean with that in mind:

 “Thou suffering thing,
Know that thy sorrow is my ecstasy,
That thy love's loss is my hate's profiting!” 


And.....plenty more where that came from: The beatings will continue until I see the light of learning on your part….and then they will continue for the sheer joy of it.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If fellating oneself we're an Olympic sport, you would have several gold medals.


And you would be begging to compete.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> Somehow, the stupidest and most poorly brought up beleive that sexual reference are the eqivalent of accuracy.
> 
> Such may assuage your pain, but it reveals it, too.
> 
> ...


Cool masturbation.

But "Energy independence" remains a misnomer, as our energy industry is not nationalized.

No amount of plagiarism or self-fellating is going to get you or your orange God around this.

Sorry.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cool masturbation.
> 
> But "Energy independence" remains a misnomer, as our energy industry is not nationalized.
> 
> ...


You appear to be hung up on those terms.  Projection of your own habits?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

"America produced more oil than it consumes"

No.

Private companies produced more oil than the private sector of the US and the government consumed.

A somewhat meaningless benchmark, as we are bidders in the global market for that oil and will ALWAYS therefore import oil.

No "independece" to be found, here.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

​


citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


.

.

President Biden just figured out how to pay wealthy donors with everyone's money, not even tax dollars ...
Skim revenues off the top and make bank on the misery.

Not a bad plan unless you are one of the many people that are doing more paying than receiving.
The funny part is the complete loons that actually think he is worried about the climate ... 

.​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Excellent so fuel prices should decline shortly?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> ​
> .
> 
> .
> ...


Lots of unevidenced crazy in that post.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Excellent so fuel prices should decline shortly?


They could increase. Remember , that newly produced oil will be sold to the highest bidder.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lots of unevidenced crazy in that post.


.

The only reason you don't understand it ... 
Is because you are one of the stupid fuckers paying more than you are receiving ...   

.​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> The only reason you don't understand it ...
> Is because you are one of the stupid fuckers paying more than you are receiving ...
> ...


Haha, yeah, that's about the depth of commentary we expect from you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> They could increase. Remember , that newly produced oil will be sold to the highest bidder.


Then why is the OP celebrating energy independence?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yeah, that's about the depth of commentary we expect from you.


.

Well ... There's no need to pretend that I would expect you to agree.
You would rather fight about it with me ... While he is fucking you up the ass, and paying me with your money ... 

.​


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2022)

Claudette said:


> We were energy independent under Trump. I doubt we are that way under Bidung as he closed off the oil in America.
> 
> Gas under Trump was 1.70 under Bidung its 3.59 and risings. Sounds like your post is a lie.


And you credit Trump for $1.70 gas??


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL....Never been done before.....Oh wait, Trump did it at under $2.00 a gallon. Try again Sport.


Oh? How'd he get gas to under $2.00 a gallon?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then why is the OP celebrating energy independence?


Because I think he thinks it means something other than what it means. And to annoy Trumpanzees.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> You would rather fight about it with me


There is nothingto fight.

You make up lies and have no evidence.

No debate or fight to be had, there.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because I think he thinks it means something other than what it means. And to annoy Trumpanzees.


So it’s because he is an idiot who wanted to troll. Thank you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "America produced more oil than it consumes"
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Except when we no longer have to import oil.

Another lie that you are caught promoting, false as it is.  Only a slave to the democrats would attempt to push this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So it’s because he is an idiot who wanted to troll. Thank you.


Your words. Would have been the same no matter what I said. So don't include me.

And no, it does not make him an idiot not to understand why energy independence is a misnomer.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is nothingto fight.
> 
> You make up lies and have no evidence.
> 
> No debate or fight to be had, there.


The exact same can be and is said about you.  No evidence, just parroting what you are told to say.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because I think he thinks it means something other than what it means. And to annoy Trumpanzees.


And that is what you do so you are pissed off that someone is stealing your lies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And that is what you do so you are pissed off that someone is stealing your lies.


Oh look, crybaby sock poodle needs some attention.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? How'd he get gas to under $2.00 a gallon?


Can you do any research on your own?  You know, look for facts instead of repeating lies.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Faun said:


> And you credit Trump for $1.70 gas??


Sure, if you support the OP in this thread.  You can't have it both ways, that is dishonest and the democrats method.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Still begging...

Someone please give this nutsack some attention.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, yeah, that's about the depth of commentary we expect from you.


What, the truth?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lots of unevidenced crazy in that post.


And that is your preferred method of operating, much as you claim the opposite.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is no such thing as "energy independence".  This is a myth.


So you’re calling the OP a liar.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There is nothingto fight.
> You make up lies and have no evidence.
> No debate or fight to be had, there.


.

In 2019-2020 the royalties on one acre of land around here were between $30 and $60 (after taxes) a month ...
Last month they were $3600 (after taxes) per acre.

Do the math nit-wit ...
The rancher 2 miles down the road has 1200 acres ... And made $4,320,000 last month without selling a single cow.
President Biden is fucking you in the ass six ways to Sunday and you cannot see it ...
Because you are paying and not receiving ...  

.​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> So you’re calling the OP a liar.


No, I would call him mistaken, if he believes it means anything other than private companies  producing more oil than private citizens and the government use. Which isn't really energy independence.

Please pay attention, that's like the 5th time I have said it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> In 2019-2020 the royalties on one acre of land around here were between $30 and $60 (after taxes) a month ...
> Last month they were $3600 (after taxes) per acre.
> ...


 You forgot to make any points. Your unevidenced anecdotes don't even constitute a argument. You are babbling  incoherently.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Energy independence" is an imaginary benchmark that, apparently, just means "imports and experts are equal".
> 
> In what the rest of us call "reality", none of our energy industry is nationalized. None of that fossil fuel belongs to "The United States".
> 
> ...


Instead of muddying the waters with semantics, just tell us you love paying the Biden rate for a gallon of gas over the Trump rate.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> The intrigue: It's elusive no more. The U.S. produced more petroleum than it consumed in 2020,



Your link doesn't work but ya might wanna consider that a good thing since the above post credits trump [who had no trouble making this claim himself in 2020] as he was president in 2020


citygator said:


> and the numbers were essentially in balance in 2021, according to the Energy Information Administration.


I notice that says "essentially in balance in 2021"...all that means is some undetermined [or possibly determined but intentionally omitted] set of numbers match up to what was predicted or even just assumed like, as an example:
'In 2021 we expect a huge drop-off of domestic fuel with a huge increase in imported fuels with a dramatic increase in costs' and if that actually occurred then one could correctly claim "the numbers are essentially in balance" while leading someone with a social education to believe it says "the same thing is true in 2021" which of course it does not say.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You forgot to make any points. Your unevidenced anecdotes don't even constitute a argument. You are babbling  incoherently.


.

I'm cashing my anecdotal check either way ... Same as everyone else around here that owns land.

You don't have to agree for that to happen.
Sorry everyone else is suffering because you are still playing Checkers ...   

.​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Instead of muddying the waters with semantics, just tell us you love paying the Biden rate for a gallon of gas over the Trump rate.


Oh boy, you lasted one post before degenerating into a quivering little blob of crybaby. Better luck next time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> I'm cashing my anecdotal check either way ..


At your anecdotal bank.

Yes we know.

Enjoy pulling your taffy.

But if you do manage to get some help and then to construct an actual argument, look me up.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh boy, you lasted one post before degenerating into a quivering little blob of crybaby. Better luck next time.


Nice non-response, imbecile.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Still begging...
> 
> Someone please give this nutsack some attention.


Just because you can't come up with a logical response, or a truthful one, says more about how pathetic you are than anything else.  You continue to be a failure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Nice non-response, imbecile.


How long will this tantrum last? 2 pages? 3?  Good grief, buncha manbabies around here.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> So you’re calling the OP a liar.


As a liar, that is all he knows how to do:  lie.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> At your anecdotal bank.
> Yes we know.
> Enjoy pulling your taffy.
> But if you do manage to get some help and then to construct an actual argument, look me up.


.

Sweetie ... It's not going to hurt me if you remain ignorant.
I am not arguing with you ... You just want to be stupid.

You posted the oil companies are producing more because the cost per barrel went up.
Do you think they get the oil and gas for free just because they put a hole in the ground?

.​


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Just because you can't come up with a logical response, or a truthful one, says more about how pathetic you are than anything else.  You continue to be a failure.


FartFungus is an embarrassment to Indiana, for sure. Flailing around like a headless chicken here.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> How long will this tantrum last? 2 pages? 3?  Good grief, buncha manbabies around here.


You’re the one looking like a fool here, imbecile.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Sweetie ... It's not going to hurt me if you remain ignorant.
> I am not arguing with you ... You just want to be stupid.
> ...


"Constructing an argument" and "arguing with someone" are not the same meaning of the word "argument" or "argue".

If you had any secondary education in philosophy or math, you might know this.

But now you do know, because I just taught it to you.

However, you still need to look up what an "argument" is, in the formal sense

God luck!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> You’re the one looking like a fool here, imbecile.


So, 2 pages, at a minimum. Got it.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So, 2 pages, at a minimum. Got it.


You’re a clown without a circus, FartFungus.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Constructing an argument" and "arguing with someone" are not the same meaning of the word "argument" or "argue".
> If you had any secondary education in philosophy or math, you might know this.
> But now you do know, because I just taught it to you.
> However, you still need to look up what an "argument" is, in the formal sense


.

Your obsessive desire to spout irrelevant crap is not an argument ... 
You better stick with Philosophy so at least I will still get paid ...   

.​


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Can you do any research on your own?  You know, look for facts instead of repeating lies.


I take that as you have no clue how he got gas under $2.00.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Sure, if you support the OP in this thread.  You can't have it both ways, that is dishonest and the democrats method.


Cool. Glad to see you finally blame Trump for the recession last year.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Just a friendly suggestion. Before you make completely asinine proclamations, you might want to check more than one extreme Leftist propaganda rag.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Your obsessive desire to spout irrelevant crap is not an argument ...
> You better stick with Philosophy so at least I will still get paid ...
> ...


Haha, this is like slapping around 4 year olds. This place is a repository of idiots.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Faun said:


> I take that as you have no clue how he got gas under $2.00.


Do you?  The fact is that he did it.  Also the fact is that Biden has no clue on even how to control the price of gas.

Stupid comment from a stupid person.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Just a friendly suggestion. Before you make completely asinine proclamations, you might want to check more than one extreme Leftist propaganda rag.


There you go again with your transparent horseshit that is really cultist self-preservation.

The source is this: Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Can we all just collectively say BS?  This is just another stupid post trying to make a false claim.


Why don’t you prove it is wrong?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> You’re a clown without a circus, FartFungus.


Going for 3 pages, I see. I know you can do it. No really, I know you can whine like a little bitch for 3 pages. You've done it many times before.

Just say "trump" and it's almost automatic.

back to the topic...

Looks like Biden outdid your orange lard and master again.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cool. Glad to see you finally blame Trump for the recession last year.


Hardly, but if that makes your little head, empty as it is, feel better, go for it.  But you should note that it is a lie.

Biden was in power last year when the bulk of the recession occurred.  But that doesn't fit into what you want to lie about (claim).


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you prove it is wrong?


Because he can't, nor does he have any intent to try.

He is just trying to get attention.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Do you?  The fact is that he did it.  Also the fact is that Biden has no clue on even how to control the price of gas.
> 
> Stupid comment from a stupid person.


No president has ever controlled the price of gas.  The reason oit was so low was due to all the shutdowns from Covid.  Are you pro shut down now?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you prove it is wrong?


Because all the media has already done so.  Watch the news.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 18, 2022)

Coyote said:


> No president has ever controlled the price of gas.  The reason oit was so low was due to all the shutdowns from Covid.  Are you pro shut down now?


Once again, you have it dead wrong.  The prices started to rise, and continue to do so, when the shutdowns started.  Part of the supply chain problem.  Wake up.  Try telling the truth.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you have it dead wrong.  The prices started to rise, and continue to do so, when the shutdowns started.  Part of the supply chain problem.  Wake up.  Try telling the truth.


Liar.









						U.S. average gasoline prices and vehicle travel fell to multiyear lows in 2020
					






					www.eia.gov


----------



## Coyote (Feb 18, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Because all the media has already done so.  Watch the news.


So you can’t.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Going for 3 pages, I see. I know you can do it. No really, I know you can whine like a little bitch for 3 pages. You've done it many times before.
> Just say "trump" and it's almost automatic.
> back to the topic...
> Looks like Biden outdid your orange lard and master again.


All that's happening here is you continually making an idiot of yourself.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 18, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


What did anti pipeline Biden do, please be specific..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 18, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "Energy independence" is an imaginary benchmark that, apparently, just means "imports and experts are equal".
> 
> In what the rest of us call "reality", none of our energy industry is nationalized. None of that fossil fuel belongs to "The United States".
> 
> ...


speaking of spelling errors..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> What did anti pipeline Biden do, please be specific..




Honest questions for you:

How do you imagine the pipeline would have benefitted our country, or you personally? Why do you beat the drum for the Keystone XL pipeline?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 18, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> speaking of spelling errors..


Gonna write me a ticket, Officer Earp?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2022)

The Trumpettes seem disgruntled about the US leading the world in oil production


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 19, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> And we import between 12 and 26 million barrels of oil from Russia every month.



We have never stopped doing that.  

US oil imports from Russia since 2017


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 19, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Thank you, President Trump!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Feb 19, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> For three years under Trump we were the worlds largest producer, Joe slowed that by replacing regulations that Trump removed.



Then why has oil production gone up under Biden...






TeeDub said:


> OPEC slowed production than to drive up the price and Joe is now whining because the price increase has hurt the Dems chances in the midterms. Fuck him.



OPEC slowed production in 2020 because Trump threatened them into doing so.  In fact Senators Kevin Cramer and Dan Sullivan introduced legislation in 2020 to remove all U.S. troops, Patriot missiles and anti-missile defense systems from the kingdom unless Saudi Arabia cut oil output.   

Your ignorance on this topic is legendary.


----------



## Obiwan (Feb 19, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice that the Sniffer-in-Chief decided he could "produce" more oil by depleting our strategic reserve...

What other fucked idea will he come up with when that runs out????









						Department of Energy approves release of 13.4 million barrels from Strategic Petroleum Reserve | CNN Politics
					

In a statement Tuesday, the Department of Energy announced the release of 13.4 million barrels of oil from the strategic petroleum reserve.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## citygator (Feb 19, 2022)

You morons do know that the last few months US oil production have been in the top 2 or 3 years of outputs in 102 years? Oil industry is making record profits.  Biden isn’t hurting that industry one bit. Such bozos on here. Lies everywhere.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Have you checked inflation rates or the supply line problems?
> 
> Obviously not.  And these things fall directly on your master, Biden.


Trump would have fixed that.

How about those crazy anti vax Canadians stopping industry? And you anti vaxers want to do it here?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> All but 8% of America believes Biden hasn't done anything. It matters not if we are energy independent, if inflation keeps rising, if gas is over $3.50 a gallon, Biden will lose control over the House and Senate and well on his way as a one termer and nobody will care if we are energy independent or not.


Typical republican comeback. What did Clinton Obama or biden do? But trump was responsible for all the good that happened on his watch. Do you really want to hear the details of how bidens policies work?

Didnt republican inaction on a child tax credit just put millions of women and children below the poverty line? Nice job schmuck


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Like BLM and Antifa? They had crowds by the tens of thousands, pretty dumb, I agree.


And a lot of blacks didn’t get vaccinated. Corona hurt the black community more than the white. A lot of Herman cains died. They don’t trust the government either. Justifiably


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?  Then when exactly do you lie and say  they started to rise?  Make it a better lie than you have provided up to this point.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> So you can’t.


I can but apparently you can't.  It is all over the news but you to accept the fact and demand that others go to the trouble of reposting it so you can claim it to be false.  That makes you willfully ignorant at best or just plain anti everything that is true but you can't comprehend.  In other words, stupid.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Trump would have fixed that.
> 
> How about those crazy anti vax Canadians stopping industry? And you anti vaxers want to do it here?


Trying to change the subject is a real indication that even you realize that you have lost the discussion.

Go back and read the OP and you will see that your idiotic comments have nothing to do with the subject.

Typical of a liberal loser.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I can but apparently you can't.  It is all over the news but you to accept the fact and demand that others go to the trouble of reposting it so you can claim it to be false.  That makes you willfully ignorant at best or just plain anti everything that is true but you can't comprehend.  In other words, stupid.


In others, you are all talk.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Really?  Then when exactly do you lie and say  they started to rise?  Make it a better lie than you have provided up to this point.


Go back and reread my post    (#118)

I said prices fell during the close-downs.  It had nothing to do with the president and everything to do with a massive drop in travel and consumer spending.  What we are seeing now sucks because we got spoiled by the low pump prices but probably more closely aligns with what has been the norm for a while.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> In others, you are all talk.


And you continue to put your ignorance on full display.

I am all research but all you want to do is have someone else do the work for you since you are incapable of doing any research or of critical thought.  In other words, a democrat clown.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you continue to put your ignorance on full display.
> 
> I am all research but all you want to do is have someone else do the work for you since you are incapable of doing any research or of critical thought.  In other words, a democrat clown.


You are using a whole lot of unnecessary words just to say “I got nothin’”


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Go back and reread my post    (#118)
> 
> I said prices fell during the close-downs.  It had nothing to do with the president and everything to do with a massive drop in travel and consumer spending.  What we are seeing now sucks because we got spoiled by the low pump prices but probably more closely aligns with what has been the norm for a while.


Once again, you have it backwards.  The prices rose during the lockdowns.  You just had to live through it to know that.  I bet that the rates at the home they keep you in rose, but you did not notice because you weren't allowed out to see for your own lying self.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Claudette said:


> We were energy independent under Trump. I doubt we are that way under Bidung as he closed off the oil in America.
> 
> Gas under Trump was 1.70 under Bidung its 3.59 and risings. Sounds like your post is a lie.


The US has never been energy independent. That's another stupid Trump lie.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> You are using a whole lot of unnecessary words just to say “I got nothin’”


You waste bandwidth by your continued demands that all accede to your demands for information, while never trying to gather it yourself.

You also project your own actions by accusing your betters of your own faults.

But from you, that is to be expected.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you have it backwards.  The prices rose during the lockdowns.  You just had to live through it to know that.  I bet that the rates at the home they keep you in rose, but you did not notice because you weren't allowed out to see for your own lying self.


Nope. During the lockdowns they cut production. Even Iran was at a 40 year low.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. During the lockdowns they cut production. Even Iran was at a 40 year low.


Production has nothing to do with pricing.

Pricing is driven by demand, which was decreased with the lockdowns, hence driving up pricing.  Cause and effect.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you have it backwards.  The prices rose during the lockdowns.  You just had to live through it to know that.  I bet that the rates at the home they keep you in rose, but you did not notice because you weren't allowed out to see for your own lying self.


Cool, your so special.  Now show us proof the prices were rising during lockdown. I ‘ll be happy to show you (more) proof they fell.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Production has nothing to do with pricing.
> 
> Pricing is driven by demand, which was decreased with the lockdowns, hence driving up pricing.  Cause and effect.


If you choke back production, the ppb goes up, but during the lockdowns demand collapsed.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Cool, your so special.  Now show us proof the prices were rising during lockdown. I ‘ll be happy to show you (more) proof they fell.


Cayman doesn't know anything about the oil business.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Trying to change the subject is a real indication that even you realize that you have lost the discussion.
> 
> Go back and read the OP and you will see that your idiotic comments have nothing to do with the subject.
> 
> Typical of a liberal loser.


I agree with the original post.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Production has nothing to do with pricing.
> 
> Pricing is driven by demand, which was decreased with the lockdowns, hence driving up pricing.  Cause and effect.


Production is part of it.  When they want to raise prices they cut production.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 19, 2022)

_








						From the barrel to the pump: the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic on prices for petroleum products : Monthly Labor Review: U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics
					

This article details price movements for petroleum products in the context of the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic.




					www.bls.gov
				




*Prices dropped precipitously in March and April 2020.* The combination of *falling demand, rising supply, and diminishing storage space caused such a pronounced crude petroleum price plunge that, on April 20, crude petroleum traded at a negative price in the intraday futures market*. Producer prices for crude petroleum declined 34.0 percent in March and 48.8 percent in April. In all, the PPI for crude petroleum fell 71.0 percent from January to April. The March and April decreases were the two largest monthly declines since the index was first published in July 1991. The trend was similar for U.S. import prices. The Import Price Index for crude petroleum declined 34.1 percent in March and 36.6 percent in April. In all, prices for crude petroleum imports fell 62.8 percent from January to April. As was the case with producer prices, the March and April declines in the Import Price Index were the largest 1-month decreases since the index was first published on a monthly basis in September 1992.
_
_The rebound: partial recovery and production cuts_​_After falling sharply during the early months of the pandemic, crude petroleum prices began advancing at the end of April 2020. Producer prices for crude petroleum *partially recovered from April to June,* and import prices recorded a similar recovery from April to July. *The price upturn began with a supply decrease*, with a positive shock to demand eventually contributing as well.

Facing pressure from the United States and having no place to store any further petroleum surplus, Saudi Arabia called an emergency meeting of OPEC+ from April 9 to 12, 2020.11 During the meeting, OPEC+ members agreed to record production cuts and, this time, Russia complied as well.  *The agreement called for a composite cut of 9.7 million barrels per day through the end of June, the largest production cut ever.*13 (At a followup meeting, the cuts were extended through the end of July.) Following the agreement, OPEC production fell to its lowest level since May 1991. In the end, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, and the United Arab Emirates cut production beyond the amounts that were negotiated, and production cuts were also adopted by non-OPEC+ countries. *From January to May, the United States and Canada—the first- and fourth-largest global oil producers, respectively—reduced output by a combined 3 million barrels per day.*

By May 2020, amid partial business reopenings in the United States and abroad, petroleum demand was showing signs of a rebound. *The IEA estimated that the number of people under some form of lockdown peaked at around four billion in late April,* even as restrictions in some countries began to ease.14 The first to emerge from the demand slump was China, where petroleum demand in April was almost back to levels seen 12 months prior.15 In May, crude petroleum inventories in the United States fell for the first time since January, indicating that demand was starting to outpace reduced supply._


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Every body cut production.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Cool, your so special.  Now show us proof the prices were rising during lockdown. I ‘ll be happy to show you (more) proof they fell.


Just look at groceries and automobiles you moron.

The short bus is on the way to pick you up.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> If you choke back production, the ppb goes up, but during the lockdowns demand collapsed.


If it collapsed at all, it would be because no one had any income to speak of.  Businesses closed, jobs denied.  That kind of thing.  

Here is a hint for you oh great one.  No, money, you can't spend it.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I agree with the original post.


Which explains why you post so much garbage and lies on the subject.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Production is part of it.  When they want to raise prices they cut production.


Or force cuts in production by closing businesses when there was no need to do so.

You must have gone to the same economics class as AOC, and failed just as miserably.


----------



## surada (Feb 19, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If it collapsed at all, it would be because no one had any income to speak of.  Businesses closed, jobs denied.  That kind of thing.
> 
> Here is a hint for you oh great one.  No, money, you can't spend it.


Exactly. Atlanta traffic was down by half and the air was so clean.  Nobody other than a moron stores oil above ground so they cut production.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 19, 2022)

surada said:


> Exactly. Atlanta traffic was down by half and the air was so clean.  Nobody other than a moron stores oil above ground so they cut production.


And this has what exactly to do with the OP?

Just another attempt to hijack the thread because you know that you are in the wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Typical republican comeback. What did Clinton Obama or biden do? But trump was responsible for all the good that happened on his watch. Do you really want to hear the details of how bidens policies work?
> 
> Didnt republican inaction on a child tax credit just put millions of women and children below the poverty line? Nice job schmuck


I didn’t like Trump, he spent too much and no follow through, I dislike Biden for the same reasons. I wouldn’t vote for either and I didn’t. I won’t contribute to what ails America, Democrats and Republicans. Anything else cupcake?


----------



## 1stNickD (Feb 19, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


bull pies. Gasoline is just under 4 dollars a gallon here. It was just barely above 2.20 when Biden took office. We are not energy independent, quit mixing crack into your PCP, it's destroying your ability to understand simple topics.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 19, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I love it.  For 2 years Republicans have been saying Biden hasn't done shit.  Turns out he's done a lot.  Keep posting his accomplishments.
> 
> Just like global warming scientists said we'd be under water by now, Republicans said the Biden economy would be in the tank by now.  It's not.  It's BOOMING.  And whatever's wrong, he will fix.


Nah.... People were paying $1.70 a year ago and now they're paying $3.50... there are no amount of words that are synonyms for *Independence* that you could come up with an any list however long that will counter the sentiment created by that disparity.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

1stNickD said:


> bull pies. Gasoline is just under 4 dollars a gallon here. It was just barely above 2.20 when Biden took office. We are not energy independent, quit mixing crack into your PCP, it's destroying your ability to understand simple topics.





justoffal said:


> Nah.... People were paying $1.70 a year ago and now they're paying $3.50... there are no amount of words that are synonyms for *Independence* that you could come up with an any list however long that will counter the sentiment created by that disparity.


Simply pointing to price is ignorant. There was no demand when prices were low but you know that you’re just being obtuse because admitting facts make your fantasy world crumble. Oil production went UP under Biden but so has demand since Trump had the US shut down.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You forgot to make any points. Your unevidenced anecdotes don't even constitute a argument. You are babbling  incoherently.


What's with all the anger posts, can't defend Biden's high fucking gas prices ?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Simply pointing to price is ignorant. There was no demand when prices were low but you know that you’re just being obtuse because admitting facts make your fantasy world crumble. Oil production went UP under Biden but so has demand since Trump had the US shut down.


We're the fuck did all these new cars come from, the same place the left found all the new votes???


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> We're the fuck did all these new cars come from, the same place the left found all the new votes???


I know your Russian fox hole is Smokey and loud but try posting in English. What fucking new cars are you fucking jerking off about?


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> What's with all the anger posts, can't defend Biden's high fucking gas prices ?


Biden doesn’t set prices dipshit. The guys who do just made more profit in any year in decades. What the fuck do you think is happening dipshit?





__





						Exclusive: oil companies’ profits soared to $174bn this year as US gas prices rose | Oil and gas companies | The Guardian
					

Exxon, Chevron, Shell and BP among group of 24 who resisted calls to increase production but doled out shareholder dividends




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> I know your Russian fox hole is Smokey and loud but try posting in English. What fucking new cars are you fucking jerking off about?


All the cars you claimed just appeared when Biden became president and needed gas...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Biden doesn’t set prices dipshit. The guys who do just made more profit in any year in decades. What the fuck do you think is happening dipshit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speculation?


And how da fuck does the left sell electric vehicles with cheap gas?


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> All the cars you claimed just appeared when Biden became president and needed gas...


Sigh. Based on your post I don’t think you’re overly bright but I’ll try anyway. Do you know what a mobility index is? It measures how much people are moving around in the country. It went down during the shut down and up since. Do you really need me to tell you new cars comment is stupid or can you piece together yourself


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Sigh. Based on your post I don’t think you’re overly bright but I’ll try anyway. Do you know what a mobility index is? It measures how much people are moving around in the country. It went down during the shut down and up since. Do you really need me to tell you new cars comment is stupid or can you piece together yourself
> 
> View attachment 603931


Are you trying to say the word speculation?



You dumb fuck, I set you up...




.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Are you trying to say the word speculation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do people generally have any idea what you are posting about? Demand went down cuz people drove less in 2020 and now people are actually driving more. I speculate you’re a dumbass.  You set yourself up.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Do people generally have any idea what you are posting about? Demand went down cuz people drove less in 2020 and now people are actually driving more. I speculate you’re a dumbass.  You set yourself up.


Deflection on President doesn't set gas prices?

Deflect


Deflect


You're too fucking easy


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Deflection on President doesn't set gas prices?
> 
> Deflect
> 
> ...


President doesn’t set them genius. These guys do…





__





						Exclusive: oil companies’ profits soared to $174bn this year as US gas prices rose | Oil and gas companies | The Guardian
					

Exxon, Chevron, Shell and BP among group of 24 who resisted calls to increase production but doled out shareholder dividends




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> President doesn’t set them genius. These guys do…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait so you say the gas company's speculated when people stoped driving and gas prices went down, then they speculated when people started driving again and gas priced went up...


But you think no way do gas company's speculate when a anti pipe line, anti drilling, pro electric car president gets in office?



Where you born a dumb fuck or fell on your head?


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Wait so you say the gas company's speculated when people stoped driving and gas prices went down, then they speculated when people started driving again and gas priced went up...
> 
> 
> But you think no way do gas company's speculate when a anti pipe line, anti drilling, pro electric car president gets in office?
> ...


Zero pipeline reduction in capacity has occurred. Zero reduction in permits has occurred. In fact:









						New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%
					

Center for Biological Diversity: Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035



					biologicaldiversity.org
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/12/06/biden-is-approving-more-oil-gas-drilling-permits-public-lands-than-trump-analysis-finds/
		


You should really read up on the things you post if you care about looking stupid to the informed. The uniformed will just clap like idiots. Maybe that’s the approval you seek?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Zero pipeline reduction in capacity has occurred. Zero reduction in permits has occurred. In fact:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still want to deflect that a president doesn't influence gas prices? 


It's called speculation...


Shit for brains


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Still want to deflect that a president doesn't influence gas prices?
> 
> 
> It's called speculation...
> ...


You have no idea what you are talking about.  Demand and supply affect prices. That’s it bud. Which one is the president affecting? It’s not supply as we are at near record production levels and one of the highest drilling permit years this decade. 

You keep repeating “speculation” like you even know what that means. Futures went negative under Trump cuz there was no demand.









						Oil prices go negative — and Washington is paralyzed over what to do
					

Reports that the Trump administration was considering paying oil companies not to pump oil have not comforted oil executives.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.  Demand and supply affect prices. That’s it bud. Which one is the president affecting? It’s not supply as we are at near record production levels and one of the highest drilling permit years this decade.
> 
> You keep repeating “speculation” like you even know what that means. Futures went negative under Trump cuz there was no demand.
> 
> ...


So do you think the gas they put in the tank at your local station on Monday is the same price you put it in your tank on Thursday? 


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.  Demand and supply affect prices. That’s it bud. Which one is the president affecting? It’s not supply as we are at near record production levels and one of the highest drilling permit years this decade.
> 
> You keep repeating “speculation” like you even know what that means. Futures went negative under Trump cuz there was no demand.
> 
> ...


No gas prices dropped because Trump was a pro pipeline, pro drilling, pro bussiness, anti war president .


----------



## Coyote (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You waste bandwidth by your continued demands that all accede to your demands for information, while never trying to gather it yourself.
> 
> You also project your own actions by accusing your betters of your own faults.
> 
> But from you, that is to be expected.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> No gas prices dropped because Trump was a pro pipeline, pro drilling, pro bussiness, anti war president .


That has no effect in that short a time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That has no effect in that short a time.


Once Reagan became president the Iran hostages was immediately released, no?


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> No gas prices dropped because Trump was a pro pipeline, pro drilling, pro bussiness, anti war president .


Ok. You’re stupid. I’m out of this conversation and I rarely give up debating with idiots but you set a new ignorant bar for me. If you think this chart shows drilling vs crashing demand. You. Are. What. Is. Wrong. With. Americans.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Once Reagan became president the Iran hostages was immediately released, no?


That has what to do with this?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Ok. You’re stupid. I’m out of this conversation and I rarely give up debating with idiots but you set a new ignorant bar for me. If you think this chart shows drilling vs crashing demand. You. Are. What. Is. Wrong. With. Americans.
> 
> View attachment 603950


Truth hurts huh? 


You can't admit a pro pipeline, pro drilling , pro business president helps and a anti pipe line anti drilling anti business president doesn't.


Do you think a football team that punts on 1st down scores 7 points also?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> That has what to do with this?


Speculation


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> No gas prices dropped because Trump was a pro pipeline, pro drilling, pro bussiness, anti war president .


US oil production doubled before Trump was elected... He had nothing to do with the price of oil.  He did place sanctions on Venezuela so now we are buying from Russia.    Shortages of sand for shale producers in the Permian basin is now a problem for any increase in production.  There is also the problem of trucks to haul sand even if they can get it at higher prices.   KSA is cutting exports from 500 to 400,000 on reserve maintenance issues.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Truth hurts huh?
> 
> 
> You can't admit a pro pipeline, pro drilling , pro business president helps and a anti pipe line anti drilling anti business president doesn't.
> ...


Prices go down because of increased production. US production doubled during the Obama years. Trump was not president.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Truth hurts huh?
> 
> 
> You can't admit a pro pipeline, pro drilling , pro business president helps and a anti pipe line anti drilling anti business president doesn't.
> ...


Dude. I posted upthread the output is UP. Permits are UP.  And demand is way up. You put 2 and 2 together and get pudding for brains.  I think you might be the dumbest rock I’ve seen here. Go ahead and explain to me how oil futures work and why they were giving them away under Trump? I can’t wait for this nonsense babble.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Dude. I posted upthread the output is UP. Permits are UP.  And demand is way up. You put 2 and 2 together and get pudding for brains.  I think you might be the dumbest rock I’ve seen here. Go ahead and explain to me how oil futures work and why they were giving them away under Trump? I can’t wait for this nonsense babble.


So now I have to tell you what pro pipeline pro, drilling, pro business president and what Anti pipeline, anti drilling , pro electric vehicles president means???


Pro

in favor of a proposition, opinion, etc. noun, plural pros. *a proponent of an issue*; a person who upholds the affirmative in a debate. an argument, consideration, vote, etc., for something.


Anti


an·ti
/ˈan(t)ē,ˈanˌtī/

_preposition_

opposed to; against.
"I'm anti the abuse of drink and the hassle that it causes"

_adjective_

opposed.
"neither side in the debate, whether anti or pro, has offered a particularly convincing case"

_noun_

a person opposed to a particular policy, activity, or idea.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> So now I have to tell you what pro pipeline pro, drilling, pro business president and what Anti pipeline, anti drilling , pro electric vehicles president means???
> 
> 
> Pro
> ...


You haven't figured out that CG is another RWer?


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Trump's catchy rhetoric is meaningless with out intelligence or education or basic knowledge of the oil business and pipe lines. Trump is in capable of listening or learning.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> You haven't figured out that CG is another RWer?


I always thought he was Joeb131 sock...


What is it with these idiots who trys to convince us high gas, heating cost and the price of a package of baloney @ $5 bucks is good for us?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Prices go down because of increased production. US production doubled during the Obama years. Trump was not president.


The price of gas went down because the Saudis flooded the market because they were pissed about Obama's Iran nuke.


So you trying to tell us the president has nothing to do to influence the gas prices?


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> The price of gas went down because the Saudis flooded the market because they were pissed about Obama's Iran nuke.
> 
> 
> So you trying to tell us the president has nothing to do to influence the gas prices?


The Saudis didn't flood the market. They were putting the screws to Iran not Obama.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> The price of gas went down because the Saudis flooded the market because they were pissed about Obama's Iran nuke.
> 
> 
> So you trying to tell us the president has nothing to do to influence the gas prices?


Very little unless he starts a war.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> I always thought he was Joeb131 sock...
> 
> 
> What is it with these idiots who trys to convince us high gas, heating cost and the price of a package of baloney @ $5 bucks is good for us?


CG has a government job in a Democrat shithole so you know he's obligated to post pro-Liberal bullshit


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> The Saudis didn't flood the market. They were putting the screws to Iran not Obama.


uhm darling, It was BECAUSE of obama and his stupid Iran nuke deal


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Very little unless he starts a war.


once again the gas prices went down because the Saudis flooded the market after Obamas Iran nuke deal.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> uhm darling, It was BECAUSE of obama and his stupid Iran nuke deal


Nope.  The Saudis liked Obama. They knew exactly what he was dealing with.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> CG has a government job in a Democrat shithole so you know he's obligated to post pro-Liberal bullshit


oh he is like Greenbeard who flooded the political boards with his bullshit pro obama care


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope.  The Saudis liked Obama. They knew exactly what he was dealing with.


Huh? they were pissed about the Iran nuke deal and flooded the market to hurt Iran oil exports.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope.  The Saudis liked Obama. They knew exactly what he was dealing with.


The U.S. is seeking a rapprochement with Iran over its nuclear program, potentially ending several decades of hostility. But while the U.S. is extending an open hand to Iran, other countries in the Middle East are casting a wary eye towards the negotiations.

In fact, it is starting to appear that Gulf Arab states could be a major impediment to a final agreement over Iran’s nuclear program. Led by Saudi Arabia, many of the oil-producing members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) are skeptical of, if not downright hostile towards Iran. With little trust between Iran and its Arab neighbors, it will be hard to get all of the Middle East on board for an agreement. On this, GCC states find themselves in the same camp as Israel.

The Obama administration surely thought it could get countries like Saudi Arabia and Bahrain to get behind a nuclear deal, owing to the fact that they are close allies of the United States.*Related: ISIS Still Hampering Iraqi Oil Industry Progress*

But in a surprise move, Saudi Arabia’s King Salman decided not to attend a summit hosted by U.S. President Barack Obama in Camp David this week. As recently as May 8, Saudi Arabia confirmed that the King would attend the meeting, intended to assuage the security concerns of Gulf countries over the pending nuclear negotiations.

Ostensibly, the Saudi King is staying behind to monitor the security situation in Yemen, as the conflict enters a temporary cease-fire beginning on May 13. “There is zero tension,” a Saudi official reportedly said in an effort to downplay the significance of Saudi Arabia’s decision to blow off the Camp David event, according to the Washington Post. “In fact, the relationship is as strong as it has been in quite some time. Our understanding is that the Saudis and other GCC leaders are quite pleased with U.S. positions and the substance of Camp David, including any assistance we are going to provide.”










						Saudis Snub Obama Over Iran Deal | OilPrice.com
					

The White House continues to work behind the scenes to ensure a nuclear deal with Iran gains more widespread approval, but Saudi Arabia and the GCC have other ideas…




					oilprice.com


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Huh? they were pissed about the Iran nuke deal and flooded the market to hurt Iran oil exports.


They were walking a fine line. Not to go so low as to hurt US producers ( or Russia) .. but enough to hurt Iran.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope.  The Saudis liked Obama. They knew exactly what he was dealing with.


President Obama will host Saudi Arabia's King Salman at the White House this morning. They should have plenty to talk about. Obama is determined to forge detente with Iran; the Saudis -- long accustomed to being America's ally in the Gulf -- hate the Iran nuke deal. 









						Saudis Snub Obama Over Iran Deal | OilPrice.com
					

The White House continues to work behind the scenes to ensure a nuclear deal with Iran gains more widespread approval, but Saudi Arabia and the GCC have other ideas…




					oilprice.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> They were walking a fine line. Not to go so low as to hurt US producers ( or Russia) .. but enough to hurt Iran.


You dont remember recent history?

After the Iran nuke deal, the Saudis flooded the market gas went cheap and the bubble burst on US fracking.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> The U.S. is seeking a rapprochement with Iran over its nuclear program, potentially ending several decades of hostility. But while the U.S. is extending an open hand to Iran, other countries in the Middle East are casting a wary eye towards the negotiations.
> 
> In fact, it is starting to appear that Gulf Arab states could be a major impediment to a final agreement over Iran’s nuclear program. Led by Saudi Arabia, many of the oil-producing members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) are skeptical of, if not downright hostile towards Iran. With little trust between Iran and its Arab neighbors, it will be hard to get all of the Middle East on board for an agreement. On this, GCC states find themselves in the same camp as Israel.
> 
> ...


I have known Salman for years and he is very fragile. The Saudis have opposed nukes in the region for 60 years. They aren't stupid. Israel has been threatening Iran since 1994. Of course they want nukes.       Meanwhile, after Israel financed the nukes in India the Saudis financed nukes for Pakistan so they will leave each other alone. Makes for a stand off.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> The U.S. is seeking a rapprochement with Iran over its nuclear program, potentially ending several decades of hostility. But while the U.S. is extending an open hand to Iran, other countries in the Middle East are casting a wary eye towards the negotiations.
> 
> In fact, it is starting to appear that Gulf Arab states could be a major impediment to a final agreement over Iran’s nuclear program. Led by Saudi Arabia, many of the oil-producing members of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) are skeptical of, if not downright hostile towards Iran. With little trust between Iran and its Arab neighbors, it will be hard to get all of the Middle East on board for an agreement. On this, GCC states find themselves in the same camp as Israel.
> 
> ...


If you ready what the Iranian Mullahs want you would walk away from any deal.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> View attachment 603949


Just as expected, you can't come up with a valid argument, so you resort to someone else's images to try to substitute for you inability to express what you hope are your thoughts.

Beyond lame and says a lot about you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Prices go down because of increased production. US production doubled during the Obama years. Trump was not president.


As he is not president when the prices skyrocket when Biden decreased production and exploration.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> President Obama will host Saudi Arabia's King Salman at the White House this morning. They should have plenty to talk about. Obama is determined to forge detente with Iran; the Saudis -- long accustomed to being America's ally in the Gulf -- hate the Iran nuke deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect that the author of the piece in oil price doesn't know the Saudi leadership very well.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> As he is not president when the prices skyrocket when Biden decreased production and exploration.


Biden didn't reduce production. The oil producers world wide reduced production because demand collapsed in 2020 during the covid lockdown.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> I suspect that the author of the piece in oil price doesn't know the Saudi leadership very well.


Do you? 

I am trying to find a sponsor for a new boat racing team I am starting


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Nah.... People were paying $1.70 a year ago and now they're paying $3.50... there are no amount of words that are synonyms for *Independence* that you could come up with an any list however long that will counter the sentiment created by that disparity.


Sorry but prices go up. Perhaps we’re trying to get people to stop driving so much.

Overall, in the long run, our way works best for all not best for the top 10%.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> So now I have to tell you what pro pipeline pro, drilling, pro business president and what Anti pipeline, anti drilling , pro electric vehicles president means???
> 
> 
> Pro
> ...


You applying labels doesn’t change the facts as I laid out.  Production is up. Permits are up. All you have are labels. You are pretty clueless on how to debate. Try refuting the facts I laid out. If that doesn’t work then I don’t know what to tell you. Maybe just plug your ears and shout labels… oh… now your style makes sense.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Sorry but prices go up. Perhaps we’re trying to get people to stop driving so much.
> 
> Overall, in the long run, our way works best for all not best for the top 10%.


Wrong...this is far worse than a price increase....it's a Petro dollar correction and it is far more damaging. It is also directly related to lousy currency policy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> You applying labels doesn’t change the facts as I laid out.  Production is up. Permits are up. All you have are labels. You are pretty clueless on how to debate. Try refuting the facts I laid out. If that doesn’t work then I don’t know what to tell you. Maybe just plug your ears and shout labels… oh… now your style makes sense.


Who are you trying to fool? 

I provided many instances of the president influencing gas prices only in left la la land where a anti pipeline, anti drilling, pro climate president would produce cheap gas prices


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2022)

justoffal said:


> Wrong...this is far worse than a price increase....it's a Petro dollar correction and it is far more damaging. It is also directly related to lousy currency policy.


We’ll b fine. I’m more worried about crypto currency fucking up what I got.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Who are you trying to fool?
> 
> I provided many instances of the president influencing gas prices only in left la la land where a anti pipeline, anti drilling, pro climate president would produce cheap gas prices


No you didn’t provide any instances. You just stated it. I showed you facts and figures that refute your labels. Biden is the most popular president of ALL TIME!  See?  Me stating that doesn’t make it true bitch. Just like your nonsense.  If I linked to facts and figures, like I did for oil production and permits, well, then that would make it true.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> No you didn’t provide any instances. You just stated it. I showed you facts and figures that refute your labels. Biden is the most popular president of ALL TIME!  See?  Me stating that doesn’t make it true bitch. Just like your nonsense.  If I linked to facts and figures, like I did for oil production and permits, well, then that would make it true.


Getting mad because you are trying to bullshit people saying the president has no influence on gas prices?

Again I will


G

O


S


L

O

W


For you do you think you pay the same amount for a gallon of gas on Thursday that was pumped into your local gas station on Monday?


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Do you?
> 
> I am trying to find a sponsor for a new boat racing team I am starting


Yes I know them well for many decades.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Biden didn't reduce production. The oil producers world wide reduced production because demand collapsed in 2020 during the covid lockdown.


The closing of the pipeline, closing the oil reserves and releasing the national reserve are3, to one like you, a good sign of the abundance of fuel we still have?  Biden did these things and will pay as his administration fails again and again.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> You applying labels doesn’t change the facts as I laid out.  Production is up. Permits are up. All you have are labels. You are pretty clueless on how to debate. Try refuting the facts I laid out. If that doesn’t work then I don’t know what to tell you. Maybe just plug your ears and shout labels… oh… now your style makes sense.


Just for once, provide proof of your claims.  You know, the "facts" that you have never laid out but just spewed a continual stream of left wing garbage.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> You applying labels doesn’t change the facts as I laid out.  Production is up. Permits are up. All you have are labels. You are pretty clueless on how to debate. Try refuting the facts I laid out. If that doesn’t work then I don’t know what to tell you. Maybe just plug your ears and shout labels… oh… now your style makes sense.


You actually have not laid out any facts.  You make unproven claims and expect them to be taken as facts.

A true liberal Biden-baboon.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Hardly, but if that makes your little head, empty as it is, feel better, go for it.  But you should note that it is a lie.



You're the one who gave Trump credit for $1.70 gas. Gas dropped like that due to the Trump recession.



Catman51 said:


> Biden was in power last year when the bulk of the recession occurred.  But that doesn't fit into what you want to lie about (claim).



You're out of your mind, nutbag -- there was no recession last year.


----------



## TeeDub (Feb 20, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> We can't even refine all of our own oil, much less Canada's oil. Nearly half of our own oil goes to overseas refineries because the Dems won't let us expand our production.
> Meanwhile China is polluting the hell out of the planet and leads the world in Coal production and still gets a pass.


Hey Mudhead, you don't know what the hell you are talking about. Research Valero they were refining the heavy, sour crude that Canada produces, Mexico's oil and oil from their own production. That is only one, the largest, of many refiners along the Gulf Coast. We were not exporting crude to be refined. Are you uninformed or just stupid?


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The closing of the pipeline, closing the oil reserves and releasing the national reserve are3, to one like you, a good sign of the abundance of fuel we still have?  Biden did these things and will pay as his administration fails again and again.


You are really ignorant about keystone XL which is shocking since the scam goes back a decade. The strategic reserves are only good for a few days. Biden doesn't control US producers. We haven't nationalized the oil business in this country. Is that what you want?  We are in for a real difficult time re: gasoline prices and there's no magic fix. Grow up. 
 US producers aren't investing in more capacity. They are returning profits to shareholders.   And now there's a crippling shortage of sand for shale producers in the Permian basin. You have a filthy mouth, but you aren't too bright.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you have it dead wrong.  The prices started to rise, and continue to do so, when the shutdowns started.  Part of the supply chain problem.  Wake up.  Try telling the truth.


Again you show the forum you're out of your mind. 

The shutdowns began in mid-March, 2020. Gas prices started going up about 6 weeks later when some restrictions began being lifted, not when the shutdown began...

​


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The closing of the pipeline, closing the oil reserves and releasing the national reserve are3, to one like you, a good sign of the abundance of fuel we still have?  Biden did these things and will pay as his administration fails again and again.



Idiot, closing a pipeline which didn't transport a drop of crude did not lower production. Not to mention, it is Canada producing that crude, not the U.S.. We would have only been transporting it to refine it to export it. But even worse for your idiocy, that crude is already being transported in a Keystone pipeline.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Idiot, closing a pipeline which didn't transport a drop of crude did not lower production. Not to mention, it is Canada producing that crude, not the U.S.. We would have only been transporting it to refine it to export it. But even worse for your idiocy, that crude is already being transported in a Keystone pipeline.


The Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands want to take advantage of the free trade zones. There's no benefit to the US consumer . It's on the backs of the US taxpayer. The only thing that we get is another environmental hazard that is not in our national interest.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Idiot, closing a pipeline which didn't transport a drop of crude did not lower production. Not to mention, it is Canada producing that crude, not the U.S.. We would have only been transporting it to refine it to export it. But even worse for your idiocy, that crude is already being transported in a Keystone pipeline.


Thousands of jobs lost.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Thousands of jobs lost.


Man, was that a lie.  A couple thousand temp jobs to create another hazard that benefits the Chinese at the expense of the US taxpayer.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Thousands of jobs lost.



Possibly lost. You don't know how many of those construction workers just moved to other jobs. Until last month, construction jobs have been increasing since June...


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Man, was that a lie.  A couple thousand temp jobs to create another hazard that benefits the Chinese at the expense of the US taxpayer.


Thousands of jobs lost.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're the one who gave Trump credit for $1.70 gas. Gas dropped like that due to the Trump recession.
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of your mind, nutbag -- there was no recession last year.


You really ought to quit lying and fauning over your masters as they are and will continue to attempt to screw you over while you beg for more restrictions.  Moron.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You really ought to quit lying and fauning over your masters as they are and will continue to attempt to screw you over while you beg for more restrictions.  Moron.


Faun drives from home to work to home to work, etc... and lets the help do the shopping.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> You are really ignorant about keystone XL which is shocking since the scam goes back a decade. The strategic reserves are only good for a few days. Biden doesn't control US producers. We haven't nationalized the oil business in this country. Is that what you want?  We are in for a real difficult time re: gasoline prices and there's no magic fix. Grow up.
> US producers aren't investing in more capacity. They are returning profits to shareholders.   And now there's a crippling shortage of sand for shale producers in the Permian basin. You have a filthy mouth, but you aren't too bright.


You truly are blinded by what your slave masters tell you and repeat it every chance you get.  The bigger the lie, the more obvious the lie, the more you shout it and believe it.  Biden baboon.


Faun said:


> Possibly lost. You don't know how many of those construction workers just moved to other jobs. Until last month, construction jobs have been increasing since June...


And you don't know how many either.  You just claim without evidence) that this is happening.  Just like the alleged new jobs created are not new but people returning to old jobs.

Democrats lie about everything to try to make themselves look better and according to the polls it is not working.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Again you show the forum you're out of your mind.
> 
> The shutdowns began in mid-March, 2020. Gas prices started going up about 6 weeks later when some restrictions began being lifted, not when the shutdown began...
> 
> View attachment 604093​


Again you show your willful stupidity on the matter. The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns and prolonged them in an effort to gain power.  Even a moron such as yourself should be able to see that, except that your eyes a tightly shut to prevent you from sewing whose ass you are in.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Idiot, closing a pipeline which didn't transport a drop of crude did not lower production. Not to mention, it is Canada producing that crude, not the U.S.. We would have only been transporting it to refine it to export it. But even worse for your idiocy, that crude is already being transported in a Keystone pipeline.


All of which explains, to YOUR satisfaction, why Biden immediately after shutting it down Biden began begging for other countries to supply us with oil to help us out.

You truly do have a genius for displaying how moronic you are.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 20, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> We’ll b fine. I’m more worried about crypto currency fucking up what I got.


I dunno....I think diversify now means owning some crypto too....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> Hey Mudhead, you don't know what the hell you are talking about. Research Valero they were refining the heavy, sour crude that Canada produces, Mexico's oil and oil from their own production. That is only one, the largest, of many refiners along the Gulf Coast. We were not exporting crude to be refined. Are you uninformed or just stupid?


Well....the fact that I can read....and I don't close my mind to most reliable sources....tells me that we cannot keep up with our oil production or our demand And you seem to get all of your information from Factcheck.org.

But clearly you didn't even read that:

*Q:* *Does the U.S. lack sufficient oil refining capabilities?


A: We have half as many refineries as we did in 1982, and they're not meeting demands. Regulations, practical challenges and economic factors all play a role.


FULL QUESTION*


The lack of U.S. oil refinery capacity keeps being blamed for some of the large increases in gas prices. Do we lack refining capacity and, if so, why?


*FULL ANSWER *


Though oil refinery productivity in the United States has been improving, the number of operating refineries has been dropping steadily. In 1982, the earliest year for which the Energy Information Administration has data, there were *301 operable refineries in the U.S*., and they produced about 17.9 million barrels of oil per day. Today there are only 149 refineries, but they're producing *17.4 million barrels* – less than in 1982, but more than any year since then. *The increase in efficiency is impressive, but it's not enough to meet demand*: U.S. oil consumption is* 20.7 million barrels per day*. Refinery capacity isn't the only factor in the price of gasoline, and according to the EIA it's not the most important one either (that would be the cost of crude oil), but it's certainly a contributor.


Existing refineries have been running at or near full capacity since the mid-1990s,* but are failing to meet daily consumption demands.* Yet there hasn't been a new refinery built in the U.S. since 1976. Why? Several factors: Building a refinery is expensive, there are a lot of environmental restrictions on where and how they can be built and nobody wants to live near one. One company, Arizona Clean Fuels, has been trying to construct a refinery in the Southwest since 1998. Getting a permit to build took seven years, and the company twice changed the plant's proposed location because of environmental restrictions and land disputes. The refinery is projected to have a $3.7 billion total price tag. The EIA recorded per-barrel profits of $5.29 in 2006; at that rate, the 150,000-barrel-per-day refinery would need to operate for almost 13 years before its profits outweighed the cost of building it.


In short, the reason for not adding more refineries is straightforward: It's hard, and it's expensive. The reason that we have so few in the first place is more complicated. In the 1980s and 1990s, there was a surplus of refining capacity. Then, over the course of two decades, half of the plants shut down. In 2001, Oregon senator Ron Wyden presented to Congress a report arguing that these closings were calculated choices intended to increase oil company profits. Fewer refineries means less product in circulation, which means a lower supply-to-demand ratio and more profit. Wyden's report cites internal memos from the oil industry implying that this reduction was a deliberate attempt to curtail profit losses.





__





						U.S. Oil Refining Capability - FactCheck.org
					

Q: Does the U.S. lack sufficient oil refining capabilities? A: We have half as many refineries as we did in 1982, and they're not meeting demands. Regulations, practical challenges and economic factors all play a role. FULL QUESTION The lack of U.S. oil refinery capacity keeps being blamed for...




					www.factcheck.org
				




Couple of years ago we were getting 30% of our oil refined overseas because we couldn't keep up with the demand for gas and other fossil-fuel products.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You really ought to quit lying and fauning over your masters as they are and will continue to attempt to screw you over while you beg for more restrictions.  Moron.



Unlike you, I told no lie. In fact, I posted evidence you lied. You falsely claimed gas prices started going up at the "start" of the shutdowns. I priced they didn't. 

Now stop lying.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Faun drives from home to work to home to work, etc... and lets the help do the shopping.


It's sad you're so jealous of me.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Unlike you, I told no lie. In fact, I posted evidence you lied. You falsely claimed gas prices started going up at the "start" of the shutdowns. I priced they didn't.
> 
> Now stop lying.


For one who claims not to lie, you do so constantly.  You post only that which you think supports your whopping lies and false statements.  Just because you claim something does not make it true.  In fact, coming from a known liar like you it just goes to show how false your statements are.  Biden baboon.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Again you show your willful stupidity on the matter. The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns and prolonged them in an effort to gain power.  Even a moron such as yourself should be able to see that, except that your eyes a tightly shut to prevent you from sewing whose ass you are in.



Oh? Name the bill Democrats in Congress voted for to force the shutdowns.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> All of which explains, to YOUR satisfaction, why Biden immediately after shutting it down Biden began begging for other countries to supply us with oil to help us out.
> 
> You truly do have a genius for displaying how moronic you are.



LOL

Slobbers the idiot who actually claimed shutting down a never used pipeline designed to transport Canadian oil, _"reduced"_ the U.S.'s oil production.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> For one who claims not to lie, you do so constantly.  You post only that which you think supports your whopping lies and false statements.  Just because you claim something does not make it true.  In fact, coming from a known liar like you it just goes to show how false your statements are.  Biden baboon.



If that were true, you'd be able to quote a lie you _think_ I told; but alas.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Oh? Name the bill Democrats in Congress voted for to force the shutdowns.....


The Covid mandates, you moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Slobbers the idiot who actually claimed shutting down a never used pipeline designed to transport Canadian oil, _"reduced"_ the U.S.'s oil production.


Speaking of idiots, you certainly qualify.  

With no oil to process, of course there is reduced production.

Failed in basic economics, didn't you?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> If that were true, you'd be able to quote a lie you _think_ I told; but alas.


I don't wish to repost all of your postings.  Since they are all lies, anyone who still believes anything you have to lie about can find them by reviewing your posts.

Not worth the effort since you have proven to be a liar at all times.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The Covid mandates, you moron.



Retard, that's not a bill. Post the bill they voted for to cause the shutdowns....

Oh... wait....... you can't... there were no such bills.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Speaking of idiots, you certainly qualify.
> 
> With no oil to process, of course there is reduced production.
> 
> Failed in basic economics, didn't you?



LOL

You're such a fucking retard. 

Moron, a decline would be where there's no more production from an area where there was production. Not increasing production where there already was no production is not a decrease in production; it's not increasing production. 

You're a flamin' lunatic. On top of that, it was never U.S. production anyway. It was always Canadian production which we transport to our refineries.

And again... there's already a Keystone pipeline. They're already transporting that crude to our refineries.

It's sad to see how deranged you are.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I don't wish to repost all of your postings.  Since they are all lies, anyone who still believes anything you have to lie about can find them by reviewing your posts.
> 
> Not worth the effort since you have proven to be a liar at all times.



LOL

You can't even quote one.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, that's not a bill. Post the bill they voted for to cause the shutdowns....
> 
> Oh... wait....... you can't... there were no such bills.


Don't need bills when EO's are used, illegally in my opinion.  

Since you are so insistent, show me where the mask rules and lockdown orders are codified in law.  No such laws were passed by congress which kind of blows your mindless claims out of the water.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such a fucking retard.
> 
> ...


Blah, blah blah, misinformation, fantasies and lies.  Your typical methods.

BTW, if what you claimed were even partially true, why is Biden begging the Soviet Union and anyone else he can think of to increase production.  Once again, gives the fact that you are lying, or to put it charitably, your false information showing that you know nothing about what you claim.   Busted again, moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You can't even quote one.


That explains a lot.  Comprehensive ignorance on your part and a refusal to accept any truth that proves you are lying.

I told you where to find them.  Because you are too afraid to look for them just shows that you know you are lying, again.

BTW, I enjoy your family portraits at the end of each post.  Says a lot about you.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You actually have not laid out any facts.  You make unproven claims and expect them to be taken as facts.
> 
> A true liberal Biden-baboon.


I linked the production output going up under Biden and being the top 1-2 years of production the last several months. I linked the analysis for drilling permits. What more do you want?


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Again you show your willful stupidity on the matter. The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns and prolonged them in an effort to gain power.  Even a moron such as yourself should be able to see that, except that your eyes a tightly shut to prevent you from sewing whose ass you are in.


Show me what policy or law they passed to shut places down. (Answer is none). They were done at the state level and only had minor differences.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> I linked the production output going up under Biden and being the top 1-2 years of production the last several months. I linked the analysis for drilling permits. What more do you want?


The truth, not cherry-picked democrat talking points would be nice.

There are equally as many, if not more, articles claiming just the opposite.  
What you choose to believe is up to you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Show me what policy or law they passed to shut places down. (Answer is none). They were done at the state level and only had minor differences.


The states acted at the direction of the feds.  Not the will of the people, the federal government has them doing their bidding.  And the lockdowns continue at the behest of the feds.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's sad you're so jealous of me.


I'm sad for you, my fellow Yid, when you meet God.
Your callousness for other humans will be frowned upon.


----------



## citygator (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The states acted at the direction of the feds.  Not the will of the people, the federal government has them doing their bidding.  And the lockdowns continue at the behest of the feds.


Um. Yea. Right.  Face it. You made a statement you can’t back up because you don’t know the first thing about reality.  How does a federal bidding work exactly? How is it enacted in 50 different states with 50 different governments?  Answer: it doesn’t work like that bonehead… and by the way… Trump was the federal government during the pandemic dimwit.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Um. Yea. Right.  Face it. You made a statement you can’t back up because you don’t know the first thing about reality.  How does a federal bidding work exactly? How is it enacted in 50 different states with 50 different governments?  Answer: it doesn’t work like that bonehead… and by the way… Trump was the federal government during the pandemic dimwit.


So according to you the pandemic ended on 1*20*21?  Is that your statement?  And all the crap that has come out since then is Trumps fault?

Time for a reality check on your part.  Reality seems to be different from what you claim.

Good little democrat.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm sad for you, my fellow Yid, when you meet God.
> Your callousness for other humans will be frowned upon.


Along with his penchant for lying.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Don't need bills when EO's are used, illegally in my opinion.
> 
> Since you are so insistent, show me where the mask rules and lockdown orders are codified in law.  No such laws were passed by congress which kind of blows your mindless claims out of the water.



You're insane. 

You were blaming Democrats in Congress for the shutdowns, ya flamin' retard. Just so ya know... Democrats in Congress vote on bills, they don't sign executive orders. 

You're out of your fucking mind. 



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns and prolonged them in an effort to gain power.  Even a moron such as yourself should be able to see that, except that your eyes a tightly shut to prevent you from sewing whose ass you are in._



Prodded to show a bill Democrats passed to force the shutdowns and you ultimately confess you were full of shit all along; which by the way, I already knew anyway.



Catman51 said:


> _No such laws were passed by congress..._


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Blah, blah blah, misinformation, fantasies and lies.  Your typical methods.
> 
> BTW, if what you claimed were even partially true, why is Biden begging the Soviet Union and anyone else he can think of to increase production.  Once again, gives the fact that you are lying, or to put it charitably, your false information showing that you know nothing about what you claim.   Busted again, moron.


Has nothing to do with the Keystone XL pipeline, ya ranting lunatic.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> That explains a lot.  Comprehensive ignorance on your part and a refusal to accept any truth that proves you are lying.
> 
> I told you where to find them.  Because you are too afraid to look for them just shows that you know you are lying, again.
> 
> BTW, I enjoy your family portraits at the end of each post.  Says a lot about you.



LOLOL 

Lunatic, you claimed Democrats in Congress caused the shutdowns. The you said they didn’t. All you've shown the forum is that you're a fucking nutcase who doesn't even know what planet he's on.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm sad for you, my fellow Yid, when you meet God.
> Your callousness for other humans will be frowned upon.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


>


I'm sure your grandparent are proud of your arrogance.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I'm sure your grandparent are proud of your arrogance.



I can only hope.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

No





Indeependent said:


> Thousands of jobs lost.


Nope. Pipeline jobbers travel. It's temporary.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> No
> Nope. Pipeline jobbers travel. It's temporary.


Every project is temporary, you moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're insane.
> 
> You were blaming Democrats in Congress for the shutdowns, ya flamin' retard. Just so ya know... Democrats in Congress vote on bills, they don't sign executive orders.
> 
> ...


You're insane. 


Faun said:


> You were blaming Democrats in Congress for the shutdowns, ya flamin' retard. Just so ya know... Democrats in Congress vote on bills, they don't sign executive orders.
> 
> You're out of your fucking mind.
> 
> ...


Moron.  With an EO, no vote is needed, hence the executive part to executive order.  As usual you just proved how stupid you are.

Additionally, you know nothing about me yet pass what you consider to be scathing indictments of me by relaying your own traits.  You don't even know how government works or the pressure that they can put forth without written orders.  It is called money to get what they want, and that is total power.  Something that you apparently are just fine with.  That, among other things, shows you to be a traitor.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You're insane.
> 
> Moron.  With an EO, no vote is needed, hence the executive part to executive order.  As usual you just proved how stupid you are.
> 
> Additionally, you know nothing about me yet pass what you consider to be scathing indictments of me by relaying your own traits.  You don't even know how government works or the pressure that they can put forth without written orders.  It is called money to get what they want, and that is total power.  Something that you apparently are just fine with.  That, among other things, shows you to be a traitor.


Faun is a 15 year old or has the maturity of a 15 year old.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Lunatic, you claimed Democrats in Congress caused the shutdowns. The you said they didn’t. All you've shown the forum is that you're a fucking nutcase who doesn't even know what planet he's on.


Actually, I only said that they were responsible for the lockdowns,  Your fevered and diseased mind filled in the rest, since is the type of BS that you swim in.

Time to take your medications again, only this time up the dosage to help control your lies.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> No
> Nope. Pipeline jobbers travel. It's temporary.


When there are no other pipelines, where do you propose that they travel to?

You truly are stupid.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Faun is a 15 year old or has the maturity of a 15 year old.


If that old.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> When there are no other pipelines, where do you propose that they travel to?
> 
> You truly are stupid.


TransCanada has lots of unused pipelines all over the Midwest.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Actually, I only said that they were responsible for the lockdowns,  Your fevered and diseased mind filled in the rest, since is the type of BS that you swim in.
> 
> Time to take your medications again, only this time up the dosage to help control your lies.


You're pathetic.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> TransCanada has lots of unused pipelines all over the Midwest.


Are they accessible and are they useable?


----------



## Mashmont (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


If you notice in the silly Axios graph,  energy production didn't increase under Depends Biden.  It dropped.   
Here's how it works.  The left shuts down the economy, restricts travel, so that no one uses gasoline.   Then they proclaim "energy independence!"


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> TransCanada has lots of unused pipelines all over the Midwest.


Keyword, UNUSED.  Indicating that there is no oil flowing through them, making them as worthless as Biden.

Further proof of just how stupid you truly are.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Keyword, UNUSED.  Indicating that there is no oil flowing through them, making them as worthless as Biden.
> 
> Further proof of just how stupid you truly are.


She's the EveryReady Idiot.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> You're pathetic.


Brillant and cutting response.  Is that the best you can do?  Truly pathetic.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 20, 2022)

Moonglow said:


> The Trumpettes seem disgruntled about the US leading the world in oil production


Nope, intelligent adults are questioning why gas has skyrocketed under Biden's regulatory state.


----------



## Orangecat (Feb 20, 2022)

Coyote said:


> I said prices fell during the close-downs.


Prices were low under Trump before the close-downs.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 20, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


When your mate Putin destroy the pipelines, watch the price go up then. It won't be Biden's fault as you are insinuating. Its the same supply and demand as it is today.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You're insane.
> 
> Moron.  With an EO, no vote is needed, hence the executive part to executive order.  As usual you just proved how stupid you are.
> 
> Additionally, you know nothing about me yet pass what you consider to be scathing indictments of me by relaying your own traits.  You don't even know how government works or the pressure that they can put forth without written orders.  It is called money to get what they want, and that is total power.  Something that you apparently are just fine with.  That, among other things, shows you to be a traitor.



LOLOL 

Sadly, you prove to be illiterate. 

Again, Zippy, YOU blamed Democrats in Congress for the shut downs...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns and prolonged them in an effort to gain power._



... but then you admitted Democrats in Congress didn't force any shutdowns...



Catman51 said:


> _No such laws were passed by congress which kind of blows your mindless claims out of the water._


_
... and now you're talking about executive orders which Democrats in Congress can't authorize.

So how the fuck did that bizarre notion of yours, that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns, enter your deformed brain???

Don't you know you’re supposed to stop pushing the Q-tip in when it meets resistance? 




_


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Actually, I only said that they were responsible for the lockdowns,  Your fevered and diseased mind filled in the rest, since is the type of BS that you swim in.
> 
> Time to take your medications again, only this time up the dosage to help control your lies.



LOL

Now you're lying about what you said. You actually said Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns downs.

Which brings us full circle to where I first asked you... what bill did Democrats in Congress sign to force the nation to shut down?


You said they signed no such bill. 

Then how'd they force thd shutdowns?


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> You're pathetic.



It's a mental sickness called, "conservatism."


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Keyword, UNUSED.  Indicating that there is no oil flowing through them, making them as worthless as Biden.
> 
> Further proof of just how stupid you truly are.


Five Midwest refineries have been refitted for Canada tarsands. Keystone XL proposed to bypass those refineries and send that directly to the Gulf Coast free trade zone. Gasoline prices in the Midwest would go up.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Sadly, you prove to be illiterate.
> 
> ...


You do indeed have a comprehension problem.  The congressional democrats did indeed not force the EO"S, they just went along with them when they could have voided them.  Pure politics.  Just as you presumably could have a thought but seem to refuse to do so.

BTW, your attempts at insults are meaningless as to be insulted I would have to have some respect for you, which is just the opposite of what you have earned.  Moron.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You do indeed have a comprehension problem.  The congressional democrats did indeed not force the EO"S, they just went along with them when they could have voided them.  Pure politics.  Just as you presumably could have a thought but seem to refuse to do so.
> 
> BTW, your attempts at insults are meaningless as to be insulted I would have to have some respect for you, which is just the opposite of what you have earned.  Moron.


All you have is insults.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

surada said:


> Five Midwest refineries have been refitted for Canada tarsands. Keystone XL proposed to bypass those refineries and send that directly to the Gulf Coast free trade zone. Gasoline prices in the Midwest would go up.


This of course explains why Canada is suing the US for closing down the pipeline.

BTW, tarsand, by their very name would not flow thru a pipeline.  Sand does not flow, except perhaps in your little mythical world.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 20, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Now you're lying about what you said. You actually said Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns downs.
> 
> ...


You should realize that a constant liar such as yourself should not claim others are lying.  It is called projection and is as idiotic as you are.


----------



## surada (Feb 20, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> This of course explains why Canada is suing the US for closing down the pipeline.
> 
> BTW, tarsand, by their very name would not flow thru a pipeline.  Sand does not flow, except perhaps in your little mythical world.


Exactly.. it's sludge... Thicker and corrosive. They don't pump it, they scrape it like strip mining. That's why they have to dilute it with light, sweet crude from Libya.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You do indeed have a comprehension problem.  The congressional democrats did indeed not force the EO"S, they just went along with them when they could have voided them.  Pure politics.  Just as you presumably could have a thought but seem to refuse to do so.
> 
> BTW, your attempts at insults are meaningless as to be insulted I would have to have some respect for you, which is just the opposite of what you have earned.  Moron.



Holy fuck are you retarded. 

Moron, no one said Democrats in Congress forced executive orders. Again, YOU said Democrats on Congress forced the shutdowns. A comment so insanely stupid, you can't even explain how they did that.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You should realize that a constant liar such as yourself should not claim others are lying.  It is called projection and is as idiotic as you are.



LOL

What else should we call your lies? You claim Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. That's a lie.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> So according to you the pandemic ended on 1*20*21?  Is that your statement?  And all the crap that has come out since then is Trumps fault?
> 
> Time for a reality check on your part.  Reality seems to be different from what you claim.
> 
> Good little democrat.


Um. Are you retarded? The most strict restrictions were well before Biden came in. We’re you born in 2022?  Biden pushed for vaccinations, sure,  but we were a year into restrictions when Biden hit the scene. Quit trying to revise history..it isn’t some liberal plot to control you. It’s fucking stupid and lazy argument. You pussies want to reconstruct reality to act like you have some sort of enemy.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Mashmont said:


> If you notice in the silly Axios graph,  energy production didn't increase under Depends Biden.  It dropped.
> Here's how it works.  The left shuts down the economy, restricts travel, so that no one uses gasoline.   Then they proclaim "energy independence!"


No it went up from2020 to 2021 which was one of the biggest producing years in history still with commuter miles way down.  The left didn’t shut down the economy turd ball. Every state is independent. They all had minor restrictions but none were shit down in 2022. That happened in 2020 under Trump but was still the states.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> When your mate Putin destroy the pipelines, watch the price go up then. It won't be Biden's fault as you are insinuating. Its the same supply and demand as it is today.


War won’t be good for prices sure.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> True American people, but those like you refuse to acknowledge that as it would take away your perceived power.
> 
> A true liberal moron.


Here’s what’s funny about middle class conservatives. They don’t appreciate all the things carter, Clinton, Obama and Biden have done for them. They don’t realize if not for democrats they wouldn’t be middle class.

And no, you wouldn’t be rich. Youd all be poor. Rabble.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> No
> Nope. Pipeline jobbers travel. It's temporary.


For the millionth time all construction jobs are temporary


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Here’s what’s funny about middle class conservatives. They don’t appreciate all the things carter, Clinton, Obama and Biden have done for them. They don’t realize if not for democrats they wouldn’t be middle class.
> 
> And no, you wouldn’t be rich. Youd all be poor. Rabble.


Say what?


We never asked for one and for two what the fuck did they do for me except higher gas prices, higher energy prices, higher baloney prices and my daughter has to look at guys in dresses in lady's bathrooms my granddaughter has to compete with Igor


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> For the millionth time all construction jobs are temporary


The best jobs are manufacturing.  Especially a highly paid unionized work force.  They brought all our wages up.  Even Honda and Toyota workers down south should thank the unions.  Do they think Honda and Toyota would pay what they pay if they weren't afraid the workers would unionize?  Management takes this into account before they offer the wage.  It's not as much as a union worker up north but it's not so low those southern hicks will organize and collectively bargain.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> For the millionth time all construction jobs are temporary


Right. Tapline didn't require thousands of construction workers and we have far equipment today today.....,


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> We never asked for one and for two what the fuck did they do for me except higher gas prices, higher energy prices, higher baloney prices and my daughter has to look at guys in dresses in lady's bathrooms my granddaughter has to compete with Igor


I'm not going to go into all the legislation liberals have passed that made things better for middle class Americans, starting with unions.  You're an unappreciative prick or a rich greedy person who thinks trickle down unregulated capitalism works best.

It's a blend.  Unions and Capitalism.  Well regulated capitalism.  If it weren't for us there would be no middle class.









						Democracy - Not "The Free Market" - Will Save America's Middle Class
					

Here are a couple of headlines for those who haven't had the time to study both economics and history: There is no such thing as a "free market." The "middle class" is the creation of government intervention in the marketplace, and won't exist without it (as millions of Americans and Europeans...




					www.thomhartmann.com
				




You advocate against your own government.  To give corporations and rich people more power and influence than they should have.  Without a good government that advocates for both workers and corporations, the middle class is drying up.  Look at how hard it is to be middle class today.  Your kid wants to go to college?  $100K.  And notice the GOP response to this.  Go be a fucking plumber.  Jesus.  A fucking race to the bottom.  

Under GOP rule you get this.  A small elite ruling class.  A small merchant class.  And the masses are known as the rabble.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Under Trump we had energy independence, under Biden we have run away fuel prices...even with so many people working from home now. 

We have less fuel now--and yet Biden has been drawing down our reserves---you know to help out china.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> We never asked for one and for two what the fuck did they do for me except higher gas prices, higher energy prices, higher baloney prices and my daughter has to look at guys in dresses in lady's bathrooms my granddaughter has to compete with Igor


I have to tell you deep down, I agree with you actually.  My position has changed because of global warming.  There are way too many people on this planet fucking it up.  That's a fact unless you disagree with science.  So ultimately, I like that it's really expensive to raise a kid in America.  If you have a kid, suddenly you fall from middle class to lower middle class.  Struggling.  This has caused a massive population drop.  Birth rates are falling.  I fucking love it.  

So free college, free day care, high paying jobs for blue collar, all that shit?  That's shit you do when you want a population explosion.  Enough!  I agree with you honestly.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Under Trump we had energy independence, under Biden we have run away fuel prices...even with so many people working from home now.
> 
> We have less fuel now--and yet Biden has been drawing down our reserves---you know to help out china.


We never had energy independence. What an asinine Trump lie.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Under Trump we had energy independence, under Biden we have run away fuel prices...even with so many people working from home now.
> 
> We have less fuel now--and yet Biden has been drawing down our reserves---you know to help out china.


We're sitting on all that gold using other people's oil, for now.  And maybe it's not smart to use all your oil up.  Maybe taking it from the ground makes your land look like Saudi Arabia.  

Look at what coal country today looks like





You want to buy a house there?  Or a farm?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> We never had energy independence. What an asinine Trump lie.


Suddenly unemployment was never lower, blacks never had it so good and we were energy independent.  LOL.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> No it went up from2020 to 2021 which was one of the biggest producing years in history still with commuter miles way down.  The left didn’t shut down the economy turd ball. Every state is independent. They all had minor restrictions but none were shit down in 2022. That happened in 2020 under Trump but was still the states.


Bwahahaa......Biden is so fucking bad, and his dem trolls on the board are so desperate, that they are now spinning shit trying to give him credit.  TRUMP got us energy independence---2019 but watch you claim Biden got us energy independent.  It's nuts.









						The United States Was Energy Independent in 2019 for the First Time Since 1957
					

U.S. energy production in 2019 was higher than U.S. energy consumption for the first time in 62 years.  Thus, the…




					www.instituteforenergyresearch.org


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> The best jobs are manufacturing.  Especially a highly paid unionized work force.  They brought all our wages up.  Even Honda and Toyota workers down south should thank the unions.  Do they think Honda and Toyota would pay what they pay if they weren't afraid the workers would unionize?  Management takes this into account before they offer the wage.  It's not as much as a union worker up north but it's not so low those southern hicks will organize and collectively bargain.


You don't have a clue how much a non union pipe welder makes


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm not going to go into all the legislation liberals have passed that made things better for middle class Americans, starting with unions.  You're an unappreciative prick or a rich greedy person who thinks trickle down unregulated capitalism works best.
> 
> It's a blend.  Unions and Capitalism.  Well regulated capitalism.  If it weren't for us there would be no middle class.
> 
> ...


The year is not 1902


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> War won’t be good for prices sure.


Let me ask you cons a question.  On Obama's watch you said the economy was fake because the feds had to keep interest low or else the economy would tank.  Then Trump got in and they continued to keep interest down.  But that was ok suddenly.

And if they raise interest, you'd blame Biden.

Where do you Republicans want interest to be?  What would be just right?  

The Fed maintained the interest rate at 0% to 0.25% in January 2022—for now​
What number would make you happy?


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Bwahahaa......Biden is so fucking bad, and his dem trolls on the board are so desperate, that they are now spinning shit trying to give him credit.  TRUMP got us energy independence---2019 but watch you claim Biden got us energy independent.  It's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 2019 the US imported more than 7 million barrels a day from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela until Trump put sanctions on Venezuela. So we began importing from Russia.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> You don't have a clue how much a non union pipe welder makes


Again, if it weren't for unions, pipe welders wouldn't make that much.

In fact, there are plumber and pipefitter unions.  So there must have been a time when companies didn't pay so handsomely.  And these unions still exist.  It's 2022 not 1902 and they still exist, for a reason.

Not surprising a conservative like you believes unions are outdated.  You don't understand the value of unions.  Every country has them.  Mexico, Canada, Germany, USA.   Still to this day.  Get with the times.  

BTW notice in the 2000's when all those high paying manufacturing jobs went overseas.  It was to break the unions.  Republicans had you so anti union you defended that major setback to the American middle class.  Today you claim you want to bring those jobs back home?  At what wage?  Who will work in those factories?  Companies today can't find workers.  Are we going to start letting the illegals back in?  Seems wiser to just keep manufacturing in Mexico now.  Now it'd be too expensive to bring those shitty jobs back home all so the Mexicans have to sneak in here to fill the jobs.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2019 the US imported more than 7 million barrels a day from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela until Trump put sanctions on Venezuela. So we began importing from Russia.


We don't buy our own oil on the cheap.  The American Oil Companies sell their oil because it is theirs, on the open market, for the going price per barrel.  They don't sell it to us cheap.  Remember that.  

Then we buy oil on the open market for the going price of oil.  We buy from whoever is the cheapest.  It isn't always an American oil company that we buy from.

Hell, I go to BP.  Isn't that British Petrolium?  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Bwahahaa......Biden is so fucking bad, and his dem trolls on the board are so desperate, that they are now spinning shit trying to give him credit.  TRUMP got us energy independence---2019 but watch you claim Biden got us energy independent.  It's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump also started a trade war with China in 2019.  

Trump might have deregulated the oil companies and gambled on fucking up the environment and that got us pumping more oil but don't forget that's all good for the oil companies but does exactly what for us?  Ok so I'll give you that Joe's regulations on the oil industry have cost us 20 cents more a gallon but I'm willing to pay it to go Green.  Get a battery car.  Now that's energy independence.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Under Trump we had energy independence, under Biden we have run away fuel prices...even with so many people working from home now.
> 
> We have less fuel now--and yet Biden has been drawing down our reserves---you know to help out china.


Production is up under Biden. Not down. Permits are up under Biden not down. It’s the environment folks that should be mad at Biden not oil folks. Your brain isnt working right. Have you looked into any of this or are you just typing something you read in a meme?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> Production is up under Biden. Not down. Permits are up under Biden not down. It’s the environment folks that should be mad at Biden not oil folks. Your brain isnt working right. Have you looked into any of this or are you just typing something you read in a meme?


Just remember leading up to Obama's first midterm they were blaming him for the BP oil spill.  Joe puts back regulations on the oil industry trump removed so that shit like that won't happen again and if it does the company is held accountable, and they complain about that.  Can't win with these guys.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> We never had energy independence. What an asinine Trump lie.


Why do you even post SURADA---you are either completely clueless and/or completely dishonest.  Trump lie my ass.  Maybe you should learn how to post the TRUTH instead of your made up nonsense.









						The United States Was Energy Independent in 2019 for the First Time Since 1957
					

U.S. energy production in 2019 was higher than U.S. energy consumption for the first time in 62 years.  Thus, the…




					www.instituteforenergyresearch.org


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2019 the US imported more than 7 million barrels a day from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela until Trump put sanctions on Venezuela. So we began importing from Russia.


We always import a certain percentage of oil.  Its not about usage, but that all oil is not the same---try researching,  WIKI is a good source.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Just remember leading up to Obama's first midterm they were blaming him for the BP oil spill.  Joe puts back regulations on the oil industry trump removed so that shit like that won't happen again and if it does the company is held accountable, and they complain about that.  Can't win with these guys.


BP was to blame they were out sourcing their safety checks to different companies that never talked to each other. It was deliberately designed to avoid accountability.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Listen, Bozo... We use 20 million barrels a day and pump less than 12 million.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Bwahahaa......Biden is so fucking bad, and his dem trolls on the board are so desperate, that they are now spinning shit trying to give him credit.  TRUMP got us energy independence---2019 but watch you claim Biden got us energy independent.  It's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaaat?    You mean you want to give Trump credit for building on a great employment trend by Obama until he screwed it up in 2020 (yahoos like you pretend his administration ended in 2019) but not give Biden credit for building on the work Obama and Trump did?  Energy independence came from decades in the making and Biden’s policies built on it to achieve this great accomplishment. He’ll soon have Trumps employment disaster fixed too. You can argue he’s already done that too since we are at full employment.  Thanks Biden!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Why do you even post SURADA---you are either completely clueless and/or completely dishonest.  Trump lie my ass.  Maybe you should learn how to post the TRUTH instead of your made up nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but should Trump get credit?  

They didn't rate this a lie.  They rated it a "compromise".  I don't know what that means.  Probably it's true but not entirely true.  Not because of Trump.  If you read all the details






						Trump-O-Meter:  | PolitiFact
					






					www.politifact.com


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2019 the US imported more than 7 million barrels a day from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela until Trump put sanctions on Venezuela. So we began importing from Russia.











						Why The U.S. Must Import And Export Oil
					

With Wall Street Journal headlines such as “Trans-Atlantic Oil-Price Spread Soars as Supply Glut Disappears,” it might be hard to remember that the United States’ domestic oil production stood at a record 10.5 million barrels per day (mb/d) in April, and the nation’s petroleum trade balance is...




					breakingenergy.com


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Why The U.S. Must Import And Export Oil
> 
> 
> With Wall Street Journal headlines such as “Trans-Atlantic Oil-Price Spread Soars as Supply Glut Disappears,” it might be hard to remember that the United States’ domestic oil production stood at a record 10.5 million barrels per day (mb/d) in April, and the nation’s petroleum trade balance is...
> ...


Yeah. 10 million bpd is strong, but we were still using nearly 20 million bpd.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> whaaaaat?    You mean you want to give Trump credit for building on a great employment trend by Obama until he screwed it up in 2020 (yahoos like you pretend his administration ended in 2019) but not give Biden credit for building on the work Obama and Trump did?  Energy independence came from decades in the making and Biden’s policies built on it to achieve this great accomplishment. He’ll soon have Trumps employment disaster fixed too. You can argue he’s already done that too since we are at full employment.  Thanks Biden!


OH brother what are you trying spin now?  Under Obama----average household income WENT DOWN......and so many people were unemployed for so long that they stopped looking for work which artificially lowers the unemployment numbers.   There was a shortage of decent jobs leading many people to take two or more part time jobs to try to make ends meet thanks to our retarded Obama.  LABOR participation rates went down under Obama.

When trump he came he ended many of Obama's policies and lowered taxes which allowed employers to hire more people and produce more in the economy.   The result was the return of full time employment and the highest black rate in almost ever among other.  When the chinese unlease the Fauci Kung Flu in 2019----and then the libs locked down states---the result was unemployment.  And yet here is cityGator----hoping to bullshit people and hoping that they don't know.  It's crazy stupid.


----------



## citygator (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> OH brother what are you trying spin now?  Under Obama----average household income WENT DOWN......and so many people were unemployed for so long that they stopped looking for work which artificially lowers the unemployment numbers.   There was a shortage of decent jobs leading many people to take two or more part time jobs to try to make ends meet thanks to our retarded Obama.  LABOR participation rates went down under Obama.
> 
> When trump he came he ended many of Obama's policies and lowered taxes which allowed employers to hire more people and produce more in the economy.   The result was the return of full time employment and the highest black rate in almost ever among other.  When the chinese unlease the Fauci Kung Flu in 2019----and then the libs locked down states---the result was unemployment.  And yet here is cityGator----hoping to bullshit people and hoping that they don't know.  It's crazy stupid.


Show me on this graph how that worked? You’re a moron spinning whatever they tell you. Use your brain. Look carefully. Think critically. Does your bullshit stink or not when you look at real data? Your dumbass commentary also known as gaslighting just set aside for a minute.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Again, if it weren't for unions, pipe welders wouldn't make that much.
> 
> In fact, there are plumber and pipefitter unions.  So there must have been a time when companies didn't pay so handsomely.  And these unions still exist.  It's 2022 not 1902 and they still exist, for a reason.
> 
> ...


You don't want to comprehend and admit the huge difference between Europe unions and American ones, I would join a European style union in a heart beat


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> You don't want to comprehend and admit the huge difference between Europe unions and American ones, I would join a European style union in a heart beat


I don't think our unions are as bad today as they were in the 2000's.  I'll give you this.  Our unions got too corrupt and lazy and impossible to work with before the Great Recession.  

How about this.  In Europe, the head of the union gets a seat at the table at board meetings and upper management meetings.  

Just remember this.  Before the Bush 2000's, there was nothing wrong with unions.  Google 1997, 1998, 1999 Ford/GM record profit sharing.  You'll see the car companies, their investors, the CEO, were all doing just fine.  Suddenly the Bush Republican launch an all out assault on unions in the 2000's, probably to make it easier when those 1 million jobs went overseas.  Remember Mitt Romney and Bain Capital?  The 2000's were not good to the American Middle class.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> OH brother what are you trying spin now?  Under Obama----average household income WENT DOWN......and so many people were unemployed for so long that they stopped looking for work which artificially lowers the unemployment numbers.   There was a shortage of decent jobs leading many people to take two or more part time jobs to try to make ends meet thanks to our retarded Obama.  LABOR participation rates went down under Obama.
> 
> When trump he came he ended many of Obama's policies and lowered taxes which allowed employers to hire more people and produce more in the economy.   The result was the return of full time employment and the highest black rate in almost ever among other.  When the chinese unlease the Fauci Kung Flu in 2019----and then the libs locked down states---the result was unemployment.  And yet here is cityGator----hoping to bullshit people and hoping that they don't know.  It's crazy stupid.


Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Exactly.. it's sludge... Thicker and corrosive. They don't pump it, they scrape it like strip mining. That's why they have to dilute it with light, sweet crude from Libya.


Scrambling to cover your lie at this point.  You said that they were pumping tarsand thru the pipeline and now admit that this is impossible.  Impossible just like all the rest of your lying claims.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Holy fuck are you retarded.
> 
> Moron, no one said Democrats in Congress forced executive orders. Again, YOU said Democrats on Congress forced the shutdowns. A comment so insanely stupid, you can't even explain how they did that.


Political pressure and threats and money.   You really don't know anything about politics except to follow these three actions when applied to you.

Try to educate yourself on at least this.

BTW, I see you are resorting to profanity, the sure sign that you know you are losing and have nothing of interest or truth to say,  You truly are a Biden baboon.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> What else should we call your lies? You claim Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. That's a lie.


Prove it is a lie, moron.  They continue to support and call for lockdowns except now political opinion has changed since the people are loudly against their actions.  Another example of pure stupidity from you, as expected.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Political pressure and threats and money.   You really don't know anything about politics except to follow these three actions when applied to you.
> 
> Try to educate yourself on at least this.
> 
> BTW, I see you are resorting to profanity, the sure sign that you know you are losing and have nothing of interest or truth to say,  You truly are a Biden baboon.



Prove they did that to force the shutdowns...

And profanity is not a sign of losing an argument. It accentuates what a total fucking moron you are.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Prove it is a lie, moron.  They continue to support and call for lockdowns except now political opinion has changed since the people are loudly against their actions.  Another example of pure stupidity from you, as expected.



LOL

Your inability to prove your claims are true is my evidence you're full of shit.

Savvy?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

citygator said:


> Um. Are you retarded? The most strict restrictions were well before Biden came in. We’re you born in 2022?  Biden pushed for vaccinations, sure,  but we were a year into restrictions when Biden hit the scene. Quit trying to revise history..it isn’t some liberal plot to control you. It’s fucking stupid and lazy argument. You pussies want to reconstruct reality to act like you have some sort of enemy.


Another moron admitting he is lying and defeated by resorting to profanity.  The refuge of a truly minor intellect.

You don't even comprehend that I was citing your claims that all is well under Biden and everything was Trumps fault.  When clearly the timeline shows differently.

As for changing history, that is what you socialist democrats try to do at all time.  Tearing down statues, attempting to rewrite history and forcing CRT and covid restrictions on people who do not want them.

You are giving away freedoms that are not yours to give away all in the name of socialism that all democrats crave.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Here’s what’s funny about middle class conservatives. They don’t appreciate all the things carter, Clinton, Obama and Biden have done for them. They don’t realize if not for democrats they wouldn’t be middle class.
> 
> And no, you wouldn’t be rich. Youd all be poor. Rabble.


If your heroes would have done anything positive for the nation maybe they would be remembered more kindly.  All the did was plant the seeds of socialism and discourse, which those mindless trolls like you bought into, lacking any intelligence at all.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your inability to prove your claims are true is my evidence you're full of shit.
> 
> Savvy?


In other words, you can't prove your statement, so you just make up stuff and claim it to be true.  A truly liberal method of reasoning:  lie until someone, anyone, believes you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> The best jobs are manufacturing.  Especially a highly paid unionized work force.  They brought all our wages up.  Even Honda and Toyota workers down south should thank the unions.  Do they think Honda and Toyota would pay what they pay if they weren't afraid the workers would unionize?  Management takes this into account before they offer the wage.  It's not as much as a union worker up north but it's not so low those southern hicks will organize and collectively bargain.


A self-proclaimed elitist, hijacking the thread again by claiming his own (lack of) superiority.

You should have to actually work for a living, just once, and experience a union telling you that you are not allowed to work.  A true moron on full display again.


----------



## BackAgain (Feb 21, 2022)

Being energy independent doesn’t mean being independent of energy.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> We never had energy independence. What an asinine Trump lie.


Would that be why even the Trump haters in the media admitted that under Trump we were an oil exporter and now we are a oil importer, at gouged prices?

The lie is and continues to be yours.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> In 2019 the US imported more than 7 million barrels a day from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela until Trump put sanctions on Venezuela. So we began importing from Russia.


Actually, you lying moron, we were *exporting oil until Biden stole the office.*


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Would that be why even the Trump haters in the media admitted that under Trump we were an oil exporter and now we are a oil importer, at gouged prices?
> 
> The lie is and continues to be yours.


. The US exports 3-5 million bpd and imports 7-9.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Scrambling to cover your lie at this point.  You said that they were pumping tarsand thru the pipeline and now admit that this is impossible.  Impossible just like all the rest of your lying claims.


This is one of the most deluded threads I've seen. Truly rubber room stuff.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Scrambling to cover your lie at this point.  You said that they were pumping tarsand thru the pipeline and now admit that this is impossible.  Impossible just like all the rest of your lying claims.


The only way to push tarsands thru a pipeline is to dilute it to a slurry with sweet light crude from Libya or other OPEC producer. Canada and Mexico have heavy, sour crude.   What is your problem? Have you any experience at all in the oil business?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> . The US exports 3-5 million bpd and imports 7-9.


By your own false statement, that would mean we still import far more than we export.  Shoots your claim in the butt.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Meathead said:


> This is one of the most deluded threads I've seen. Truly rubber room stuff.


I would agree that this is true about the original premise.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> By your own false statement, that would mean we still import far more than we export.  Shoots your claim in the butt.


We do. Do you know anyone in the oil business who could explain things to you?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The only way to push tarsands thru a pipeline is to dilute it to a slurry with sweet light crude from Libya or other OPEC producer. Canada and Mexico have heavy, sour crude.   What is your problem? Have you any experience at all in the oil business?


I have never worked in the oil industry and suspect that you haven't either, just making up stuff in the vain hope of sounding somewhat intelligent.  It isn't working you lying moron.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> In other words, you can't prove your statement, so you just make up stuff and claim it to be true.  A truly liberal method of reasoning:  lie until someone, anyone, believes you.



It's not my statement to prove. YOU claimed Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. That's for YOU to prove. There's nothing I need to prove. Sadly for you, you can't prove that which is why you're desperately trying to shift the burden of proof onto me.

So you lied. No big deal, it's expected. Conservatives always lie.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I have never worked in the oil industry and suspect that you haven't either, just making up stuff in the vain hope of sounding somewhat intelligent.  It isn't working you lying moron.


The US has been keeping records of how much oil we import since 1973. Maybe you just don't understand the terminology. I'm a life long oil brat ... I am lucky to have been raised in ghawar and and know tapline and the offshore operations in the Persian Gulf as well as Shaybah and the berri field so I have followed things closely for many decades. And, I know Al Jungers as well as Zaki Yamani. I don't know US production as well, but I do have an excellent grasp of the basics. Since you are so upset about this grandmother why don't you ask someone you trust in the oil business?


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's not my statement to prove. YOU claimed Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. That's for YOU to prove. There's nothing I need to prove. Sadly for you, you can't prove that which is why you're desperately trying to shift the burden of proof onto me.
> 
> So you lied. No big deal, it's expected. Conservatives always lie.


This may be helpful.   How much oil does the U.S. export and import?).


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's not my statement to prove. YOU claimed Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. That's for YOU to prove. There's nothing I need to prove. Sadly for you, you can't prove that which is why you're desperately trying to shift the burden of proof onto me.
> 
> So you lied. No big deal, it's expected. Conservatives always lie.


Just look. with honest eyes, at what these congressional democrats have done.  Nothing for the people, which you support whole heartedly.  They have fought ending the mandates and the mask nonsense and you want further proof?  Nothing will ever satisfy you as you continue to move the goal posts when anything that you don't preapprove presents itself.  A further example of your hatred and blindness.  You are a known negative quality just wanting approval from your slave masters, the liberals.  Fortunately, no one believes what you vomit out.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The US has been keeping records of how much oil we import since 1973. Maybe you just don't understand the terminology. I'm a life long oil brat ... I am lucky to have been raised in ghawar and and know tapline and the offshore operations in the Persian Gulf as well as Shaybah and the berri field so I have followed things closely for many decades. And, I know Al Jungers as well as Zaki Yamani. I don't know US production as well, but I do have an excellent grasp of the basics. Since you are so upset about this grandmother why don't you ask someone you trust in the oil business?


Well, it certainly would not be you as you are a proven liar, time and again.  I read the facts, even those provided by you, and reach a conclusion.  Don't just wait to be told what to believe as you appear to do.

The only "excellent" grasp appears to be on what is between your legs.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Ma





Catman51 said:


> Just look. with honest eyes, at what these congressional democrats have done.  Nothing for the people, which you support whole heartedly.  They have fought ending the mandates and the mask nonsense and you want further proof?  Nothing will ever satisfy you as you continue to move the goal posts when anything that you don't preapprove presents itself.  A further example of your hatred and blindness.  You are a known negative quality just wanting approval from your slave masters, the liberals.  Fortunately, no one believes what you vomit out.


Man, what's wrong with you?


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Well, it certainly would not be you as you are a proven liar, time and again.  I read the facts, even those provided by you, and reach a conclusion.  Don't just wait to be told what to believe as you appear to do.
> 
> The only "excellent" grasp appears to be on what is between your legs.


I have no reason to lie. My ego isn't at risk. How much oil does the U.S. export and import?).


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If your heroes would have done anything positive for the nation maybe they would be remembered more kindly.  All the did was plant the seeds of socialism and discourse, which those mindless trolls like you bought into, lacking any intelligence at all.


Maybe it's you who's being brainwashed by the negative media?

Because people do look back on Carter, Clinton and Obama fondly.  Good men and/or good economies. 

No one likes HW Bush or GW Bush.  Not even you guys.  And Trump might be the most hated man in the world besides Putin and Kim Jong.  Half of America thinks he should be in prison.  Similar to Bush who lied us into Iraq and stole the 2000 election.

And compared to Bush he's a nice guy.









						Out of Many, One by President George W. Bush
					

Out of Many, One: Portraits of America's Immigrants




					www.bushcenter.org


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Well, it certainly would not be you as you are a proven liar, time and again.  I read the facts, even those provided by you, and reach a conclusion.  Don't just wait to be told what to believe as you appear to do.
> 
> The only "excellent" grasp appears to be on what is between your legs.


Eww! Gross!!!


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Eww! Gross!!!


He's old and gross and his ego is on the line


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Just look. with honest eyes, at what these congressional democrats have done.  Nothing for the people, which you support whole heartedly.  They have fought ending the mandates and the mask nonsense and you want further proof?  Nothing will ever satisfy you as you continue to move the goal posts when anything that you don't preapprove presents itself.  A further example of your hatred and blindness.  You are a known negative quality just wanting approval from your slave masters, the liberals.  Fortunately, no one believes what you vomit out.



LOL

This is why I say you're retarded. It's not a concession on my part.  It's an observation based on the crap you're posting.

Here you are saying I should just look at what they've done. They've done a thousand things. So have Republicans. Saying I should look at what they've done doesn't show me what they actually did to force the shutdowns -- *which was your claim* -- which you've utterly failed to show.

Now the forum sees your claim was complete bullshit. Sucks for you, I know, but that's what it is as you can't show them forcing any shutdowns. Just like you lied about when gas prices started to rise and you falsely claimed that gas prices started rising when the shutdowns started. I proved that wasn't true by showing gas prices started going up about 6 weeks after the shutdowns started, when some restrictions on shutdowns were being eased and millions of  people started going back to work.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Man, what's wrong with you?


He unfortunately suffers from conservatitus.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> He's old and gross and his ego is on the line


Look, you're the one rejected as an ISIS bride, and those guys would boink anything.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Look, you're the one rejected as an ISIS bride, and those guys would boink anything.


Are you crazy? You're as disgusting as he is. Is this your idea of a discussion about oil?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Ma
> Man, what's wrong with you?


Nothing, as a matter of fact I am much better than you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> I have no reason to lie. My ego isn't at risk. How much oil does the U.S. export and import?).


You are all ego hence your propensity toward lying.  You lied in the statement that I am quoting.

You appear to be nothing more than a little kid following the big kids in the hope that they will interact with you.  Go and get a diaper change.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Maybe it's you who's being brainwashed by the negative media?
> 
> Because people do look back on Carter, Clinton and Obama fondly.  Good men and/or good economies.
> 
> ...


Once again proving who is brainwashed and does not care what the public says regarding your heros.  All three were terrible presidents who failed to put the nation first and tried to profit office.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Eww! Gross!!!


Yes, he is.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> This is why I say you're retarded. It's not a concession on my part.  It's an observation based on the crap you're posting.
> 
> ...


What is the name of the fantasy world you live in?  Bellevue?  You really need to stick to taking your meds and playing with the shiny balls in the corner.  That's about all you can handle with all of your lies.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You are all ego hence your propensity toward lying.  You lied in the statement that I am quoting.
> 
> You appear to be nothing more than a little kid following the big kids in the hope that they will interact with you.  Go and get a diaper change.


I'm a grandmother with years of background in the oil business. The industry is recovering world wide and KSA is on track to be producing 13 million bpd according to oil minister Nasser.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again proving who is brainwashed and does not care what the public says regarding your heros.  All three were terrible presidents who failed to put the nation first and tried to profit office.


I was going to say Trump profited from his Washington Hotel but you would have said he lost money on that deal.









						Trump hid over $70 million in losses on his DC hotel, House committee report alleges
					

Former President Donald Trump publicly claimed his D.C. hotel was profitable. But his accountants told the landlord it lost money.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Turns out that's not entirely true though

Trump could pocket $100 million in deal for money-losing D.C. hotel​He lost millions running his D.C. hotel, according to financial documents, but could set a record with a $375 million sale​


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was going to say Trump profited from his Washington Hotel but you would have said he lost money on that deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so?
Someone is willing to pay it.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you crazy? You're as disgusting as he is. Is this your idea of a discussion about oil?


What was disgusting is what he said, not because he said it. It created an indelible and troubling image in my mind, which is likely why you were never accepted as an ISIS bride.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Yes, he is.


It worse than you think! Surada thinks he is a woman.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Meathead said:


> What was disgusting is what he said, not because he said it. It created an indelible and troubling image in my mind, which is likely why you were never accepted as an ISIS bride.


You are a bully at heart... not much of a man. Press on.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm a grandmother with years of background in the oil business. The industry is recovering world wide and KSA is on track to be producing 13 million bpd according to oil minister Nasser.


And trying to sell it to the US.  BTW, the term is "grandmuther".


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I was going to say Trump profited from his Washington Hotel but you would have said he lost money on that deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how you claim to know what I would say and state it as a fact.  Just more of your lies.


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 21, 2022)

Still trying to figure out why the average Americans fight for republicans since that political party has nothing substantial to offer the working class.  They're in business to keep taxes from very low to nothing for the wealthy and the corporations.  To their  base of average to low income republican voters they sell fear and hate and nothing else.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

jasonnfree said:


> Still trying to figure out why the average Americans fight for republicans since that political party has nothing substantial to offer the working class.  They're in business to keep taxes from very low to nothing for the wealthy and the corporations.  To their  base of average to low income republican voters they sell fear and hate and nothing else.


I resigned the Republican party after 35 years when dubya invaded Iraq.


----------



## surada (Feb 23, 2022)

wamose said:


> The only oil independence Biden achieved is independence from $60-$70 a barrel oil. The man is a menace.


Domestic producers are making money. Is that a problem for you? You do know that we have the highest lift costs in the world.


----------



## okfine (Feb 23, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> We're not energy independent by any stretch since we have to send nearly half of our oil overseas to get it refined. We buy some of our gas from Russia.
> Being energy independent isn't a reality anyway. We just don't want to be dependent on our enemies for energy....which is how we are today.


"We just don't want to be dependent on our enemies for energy....which is how we are today."

Who are our enemies?


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> What is the name of the fantasy world you live in?  Bellevue?  You really need to stick to taking your meds and playing with the shiny balls in the corner.  That's about all you can handle with all of your lies.



LOL

And still you have absolutely no evidence to back your claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 24, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


/----/ You're full of Hillary. We were Energy Independent thanks to Trump. But keep posting your lies. It's pathetic that is all you clowns have left. You bafoon.
The United States Was Energy Independent in 2019 for the ...​

https://www.instituteforenergyresearch.org › fossil-fuels › gas-and-oil › the-united-states-was-energy-independent-in-2019-for-the-first-time-since-1957
The United States Was Energy *Independent* in 2019 for the First *Time* Since 1957. *U.S*. energy production in 2019 was higher than *U.S*. energy consumption for the first *time* in 62 years. Thus, the *U.S*. attained the long-held goal of "energy independence"—which is not to say that we did not import or export energy, but that we produced more ...


----------



## theHawk (Feb 24, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


Try harder.  Your propaganda isn’t working.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 24, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> And still you have absolutely no evidence to back your claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.


And you have no evidence that they didn't.

Time to implement the strategy of Ignore Arrogant Idiots.  In this case, you.


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you have no evidence that they didn't.
> 
> Time to implement the strategy of Ignore Arrogant Idiots.  In this case, you.



LOL

I don't need evidence to prove you wrong when you you have no evidence to prove yourself right.




Run, pussy! Run!!!  

That's what pussies down when they're beat down.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't need evidence to prove you wrong when you you have no evidence to prove yourself right.
> 
> ...


Example of idiotic arrogance:  You don't need to prove anything after you claim it but all others must prove to YOUR satisfaction.  You seem to think(?) that you are in charge and important.  Hate to burst your bubble deer little thing, but you are important only to yourself.  No one else cares.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Example of idiotic arrogance:  You don't need to prove anything after you claim it but all others must prove to YOUR satisfaction.  You seem to think(?) that you are in charge and important.  Hate to burst your bubble deer little thing, but you are important only to yourself.  No one else cares.


You made a claim but can't prove it's true. My burden ends there. And it's not proof to my satisfaction.  It's any proof at all. You posted none. Because you have none. Democrats in Congress have no authority to force states to shut down without passing legislation. Which of course, they didn't do. It was governors of the states, Republicans and Democrats alike, who forced the shutdowns in their respective states.

You also said you were going to ignore me but you didn't do that either. So not only are you a liar, you're not a man of your word either. What a loser you are, huh?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> You made a claim but can't prove it's true. My burden ends there. And it's not proof to my satisfaction.  It's any proof at all. You posted none. Because you have none. Democrats in Congress have no authority to force states to shut down without passing legislation. Which of course, they didn't do. It was governors of the states, Republicans and Democrats alike, who forced the shutdowns in their respective states.
> 
> You also said you were going to ignore me but you didn't do that either. So not only are you a liar, you're not a man of your word either. What a loser you are, huh?


I just can't help myself, when I see such arrogance and stupidity as you display I just have to try to correct it.

You appear to be beyond help with your hate and arrogance, demanding of others what you refuse to provide for yourself.  If there were decent moderators on this board, you would be banned for life.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I just can't help myself, when I see such arrogance and stupidity as you display I just have to try to correct it.
> 
> You appear to be beyond help with your hate and arrogance, demanding of others what you refuse to provide for yourself.  If there were decent moderators on this board, you would be banned for life.



Again, there's nothing for me to prove. You made a claim. You were challenged to prove your claim. You didn't prove it because you can't because it's not true.

You're a proven liar and not a man of your word. You have no character at all.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Again, there's nothing for me to prove. You made a claim. You were challenged to prove your claim. You didn't prove it because you can't because it's not true.
> 
> You're a proven liar and not a man of your word. You have no character at all.
> 
> Sucks to be you.


Nothing for you to prove?  You claim something is false and see no reason for you to prove it?  You truly are a moron and wannabe elitist.  The primary liar here is you, who claim to have proven something and not proven it at all.

Deer little beings such as you are what is wrong with this country and need to be silenced, AKA as stated by your side, canceled.  I am sure that your lies and egotistical rants would not be missed.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Nothing for you to prove?  You claim something is false and see no reason for you to prove it?  You truly are a moron and wannabe elitist.  The primary liar here is you, who claim to have proven something and not proven it at all.
> 
> Deer little beings such as you are what is wrong with this country and need to be silenced, AKA as stated by your side, canceled.  I am sure that your lies and egotistical rants would not be missed.



LOLOL 

YOU proved it's false, ya flamin' moron. There's nothing else I need to prove.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> YOU proved it's false, ya flamin' moron. There's nothing else I need to prove.


Only that for once you could tell the truth, which you have failed to do so far.  Deer crap.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Only that for once you could tell the truth, which you have failed to do so far.  Deer crap.



Spits the raging loser with no character who got caught lying and going back on his word.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, some plagiarized opinions. Neat.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...



*BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*

She sourced the BBC you idiot!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> There you go again with your transparent horseshit that is really cultist self-preservation.
> 
> The source is this: Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)



From YOUR link you didn't read:

The United States became a net annual petroleum exporter in 2020​In 2020, the United States exported about 8.51 MMb/d and imported about 7.86 MMb/d of petroleum1, making the United States a net annual petroleum exporter for the first time since at least 1949. 



U.S. petroleum imports in 2020 were the lowest since 1991​The United States imported about 7.86 MMb/d of petroleum in 2020, which included 5.88 MMb/d of crude oil and 1.98 MMb/d of noncrude petroleum liquids and refined petroleum products. These were the lowest levels of imports of total petroleum and of crude oil since 1991.

===


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Spits the raging loser with no character who got caught lying and going back on his word.


You truly can't stand when someone stands up to your stupidity and have to lash out like a four year old.  Very fitting coming from one such as you.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You truly can't stand when someone stands up to your stupidity and have to lash out like a four year old.  Very fitting coming from one such as you.



LOL

Again...

Spits the raging loser with no character who got caught lying and going back on his word.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 25, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you bother to LOOK in your link, it runs to December 2020 and the article was published in *January 2021*



Meanwhile SINCE December 2020 it went up a lot according to this updated version

PETROLEUM & OTHER LIQUIDS​


			U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)
		



20212.4202.5872.8982.9483.0763.1573.2313.2553.2723.3843.4913.406  20223.413

It started going up immediately in his first month of office, every single month higher than Trumps last month of $2.284

Pay more attention next time.


----------



## surada (Feb 25, 2022)

okfine said:


> "We just don't want to be dependent on our enemies for energy....which is how we are today."
> 
> Who are our enemies?


Most of the oil we import comes from Mexico, Canada and Venezuela.. since Trump sanctioned Venezuela we buy from Russia. We also buy small amounts from OPEC.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Again...
> 
> Spits the raging loser with no character who got caught lying and going back on his word.


Describing yourself again? Perfect example of the projection an idiot like you always resorts to.  And trolling any  comment that you don't want to have public?  And can't refute with the actual truth?  Definition of a loser.

If you don't want the truth coming you in opposition of what you post, simply stop posting your garbage.  You have little if any support for your stupidity.  So simple that even you should comprehend it, but you won't.


----------



## surada (Feb 25, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Try harder.  Your propaganda isn’t working.


Actually that's correct. Our energy independence lasted a couple of months when world demand collapsed and production cut back dramatically. We have always imported oil. We've been keeping records since 1973. You can find it on the net.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Describing yourself again? Perfect example of the projection an idiot like you always resorts to.  And trolling any  comment that you don't want to have public?  And can't refute with the actual truth?  Definition of a loser.
> 
> If you don't want the truth coming you in opposition of what you post, simply stop posting your garbage.  You have little if any support for your stupidity.  So simple that even you should comprehend it, but you won't.



Nope. Your, _I know you are but what am I_, nonsense fails you as you should have expected.

As far as the truth, I absolutely wanted it. Unfortunately, you can't deliver it since your claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns was bullshit from the start. There was no truth to be found there.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

surada said:


> Actually that's correct. Our energy independence lasted a couple of months when world demand collapsed and production cut back dramatically. We have always imported oil. We've been keeping records since 1973. You can find it on the net.


You can find anything that you create and post on the internet.  Doesn't make it true.  Especially when it comes from a biased source.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope. Your, _I know you are but what am I_, nonsense fails you as you should have expected.
> 
> As far as the truth, I absolutely wanted it. Unfortunately, you can't deliver it since your claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns was bullshit from the start. There was no truth to be found there.


Because one such as you, a biased individual with no regard for the actual truth, makes such claims just further proves that you are full of it.  You refuse to admit a truth unless you think that it supports your false claims.  Definition and proof of a liar.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Because one such as you, a biased individual with no regard for the actual truth, makes such claims just further proves that you are full of it.  You refuse to admit a truth unless you think that it supports your false claims.  Definition and proof of a liar.



LOL

You mean like claiming Democrats in Congressed forced the shutdowns but then utterly failing to prove they actually did so?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You mean like claiming Democrats in Congressed forced the shutdowns but then utterly failing to prove they actually did so?


Yawn.  You keep repeating yourself with no facts to back you up.  Definition of a lying idiot totally owned by the democrats.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Yawn.  You keep repeating yourself with no facts to back you up.  Definition of a lying idiot totally owned by the democrats.



LOL

It's amusing watching you attempt to spin this on me when you're the one who utterly failed to prove his claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's amusing watching you attempt to spin this on me when you're the one who utterly failed to prove his claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.


Actually, other than your words, you have offered no proof supporting your faulty position.

You keep demanding others prove their position while you never do as you demand.

Adequate proof that you know nothing of what you claim except to continue to make up lies.  It is what you do and you continue to duck actual questions and truths that dispute your false claims.

Once again, the definition of a fool and a liar.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Actually, other than your words, you have offered no proof supporting your faulty position.
> 
> You keep demanding others prove their position while you never do as you demand.
> 
> ...



LOL

Again, there's nothing I need to prove. You already proved you lied by being utterly incapable of proving your bullshit claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.

I'm merely agreeing with your tacit confession that you lied.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Again, there's nothing I need to prove. You already proved you lied by being utterly incapable of proving your bullshit claim that Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns.
> 
> I'm merely agreeing with your tacit confession that you lied.


I never lied, that is all in what you claim is your mind.

You continue to demand that others prove what they say while dismissing the fact that you are lying.

You continue to make up things and claim that they are facts.  Only to you are they "facts".  And continue to provide anything that could be considered proof of your claims.

Not only are  you a liar, but a poor one at that.  And continuing to follow me around like a pathetic little puppy to take your beatings.  Purely pathetic on your part.  As is expecte3d of someone like you, living in your fantasy world.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I never lied, that is all in what you claim is your mind.
> 
> You continue to demand that others prove what they say while dismissing the fact that you are lying.
> 
> ...



Of course you lied. Proven by your utter inability to prove your claim. That and the fact that without passing any related legislation, which even you admitted they hadn't, there's absolutely nothing Congress can do to force a shutdown.

You lose again as always because you're a loser.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 25, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course you lied. Proven by your utter inability to prove your claim. That and the fact that without passing any related legislation, which even you admitted they hadn't, there's absolutely nothing Congress can do to force a shutdown.
> 
> You lose again as always because you're a loser.


Yawn.  You are so fixated on your lies that nothing factual can ever dent your little world.

FYI, I have never attempted to prone what you call my "lies", even though you seem, incorrectly, to think I have or must.  I must because you demand it while never proving what you consider to be your points.
Further making up facts not inn evidence, as is your main method of lying.  You claim to have offered proof of what you claim, yet you never have and have continually failed to do so.  This clearly shows who is lying and points directly at you.  Doesn't take a genius to see that you lie because you have no facts, only make-believe arguments against actual facts that you refuse to comprehend.

Best thing that you can do is to seek counseling from a mental helth provider.  Preferably not one who is democrat since they already own your mind and tell you what to think.  Original; thought is beyond your abilities.


----------



## ClaireH (Feb 25, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


The United States was a net total energy exporter in 2019 and 2020​Your spin doesn’t match what EIA has out: U.S. energy facts - imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Yawn.  You are so fixated on your lies that nothing factual can ever dent your little world.
> 
> FYI, I have never attempted to prone what you call my "lies", even though you seem, incorrectly, to think I have or must.  I must because you demand it while never proving what you consider to be your points.
> Further making up facts not inn evidence, as is your main method of lying.  You claim to have offered proof of what you claim, yet you never have and have continually failed to do so.  This clearly shows who is lying and points directly at you.  Doesn't take a genius to see that you lie because you have no facts, only make-believe arguments against actual facts that you refuse to comprehend.
> ...



LOL

You poor thing, now you're suffering from logorrhea in a failed attempt to conceal your lie...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, now you're suffering from logorrhea in a failed attempt to conceal your lie...
> 
> ​


Funny how you can find and post a comment of mine yet seem incapable of finding what you claim is a post of yours proving your claims.  Says a lot about you.

Time for you to return to your bassinet, kick your feet and pounding your little fists ans screaming that no one like you.  It more your speed, along with continual lies.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Funny how you can find and post a comment of mine yet seem incapable of finding what you claim is a post of yours proving your claims.  Says a lot about you.
> 
> Time for you to return to your bassinet, kick your feet and pounding your little fists ans screaming that no one like you.  It more your speed, along with continual lies.



And this is still a lie...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> And this is still a lie...
> 
> ​


Prove3 it is a lie.  But then, you don't think that you have to prove anything.  Your silence on proving your claims is getting really telling in that you can't.  Just like you can't prove anything that you claim.


Return to your basinet and finish your nappy.  You need all the help you can get.

Loser, as always and continuously do lie.

BTW, what is the lie?  Certainly not that you have any7 truth in you.  That is proven to be another lie.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Prove3 it is a lie.  But then, you don't think that you have to prove anything.  Your silence on proving your claims is getting really telling in that you can't.  Just like you can't prove anything that you claim.
> 
> 
> Return to your basinet and finish your nappy.  You need all the help you can get.
> ...



You poor thing, your lie is a proven lie. Democrats in Congress lack the authority to force states to shutdown. That's why you're utterly incapable of proving your lie isn't a lie.

This is a lie...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> You poor thing, your lie is a proven lie. Democrats in Congress lack the authority to force states to shutdown. That's why you're utterly incapable of proving your lie isn't a lie.
> 
> This is a lie...
> 
> ​


So you still can't prove what you say.  Just keep repeating your lie in the hopes that there is someone as stupid and gullible as you are reading it.  Just keep insisting, without any proof at all but demanding proof from others, that only your claims are true.

Go drink your pablum, get back in your crib, and wait to grow up.  If you continue, moron, more paddling will take place and your feeble little brain may get hurt when your ass is handed to you again.

Oh, BTW, continuing to troll and attempt to hijack the discussion are eloquent proof of your lies.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> So you still can't prove what you say.  Just keep repeating your lie in the hopes that there is someone as stupid and gullible as you are reading it.  Just keep insisting, without any proof at all but demanding proof from others, that only your claims are true.
> 
> Go drink your pablum, get back in your crib, and wait to grow up.  If you continue, moron, more paddling will take place and your feeble little brain may get hurt when your ass is handed to you again.
> 
> Oh, BTW, continuing to troll and attempt to hijack the discussion are eloquent proof of your lies.



LOL

Your dementia aside, it's been proven. You're claiming they did something they actually have no authority to do. The onus to prove they did something they have no ability to do is yours, not mine. And you can't because you lied...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Feb 27, 2022)

Notice that we are allegedly "Energy independent", yet still importing oil from Russia.

"Energy independence" is a misnomer and a myth.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your dementia aside, it's been proven. You're claiming they did something they actually have no authority to do. The onus to prove they did something they have no ability to do is yours, not mine. And you can't because you lied...
> 
> ​


You idiot.  You claim that they didn't have the authority to shut down the lockdowns, but they did have the authority t0o end them much sooner.  Also, your precious democrat mayors and governors instituted lock downs after consulting with the democrats in the senate.  You are so blinded by hate and stupidity that you won't allow the truth to enter into your thoughts, such as they are.

You have the ability to tell the truth but refuse to do so, making you a bigoted fool in addition to being endlessly stupid.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You idiot.  You claim that they didn't have the authority to shut down the lockdowns, but they did have the authority t0o end them much sooner.  Also, your precious democrat mayors and governors instituted lock downs after consulting with the democrats in the senate.  You are so blinded by hate and stupidity that you won't allow the truth to enter into your thoughts, such as they are.
> 
> You have the ability to tell the truth but refuse to do so, making you a bigoted fool in addition to being endlessly stupid.



LOLOL 

Do you even know you’re fucking deranged, nutcase?

That derp you posted doesn't show Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. And again, they had no ability to force shutdowns. You lied and got caught. I would say you should deal with it; but sadly, your dementia prevents that.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Do you even know you’re fucking deranged, nutcase?
> 
> That derp you posted doesn't show Democrats in Congress forced the shutdowns. And again, they had no ability to force shutdowns. You lied and got caught. I would say you should deal with it; but sadly, your dementia prevents that.


And you, with all that hate bottled up inside of you, ignore the main points of this post.  Shows just how mentally unfit you truly are.

That, and your resorting to profanity, shows that you know you have lost the discussion and have resorted to swearing as your main point of attack.  Can't prove or disprove anything, so attack.  Truly a telling comment on your mental abilities.

That and you seem to blindly believe anything your democrat masters spew in your direction put on public display your inability to reason or produce any ideas of your own.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you, with all that hate bottled up inside of you, ignore the main points of this post.  Shows just how mentally unfit you truly are.
> 
> That, and your resorting to profanity, shows that you know you have lost the discussion and have resorted to swearing as your main point of attack.  Can't prove or disprove anything, so attack.  Truly a telling comment on your mental abilities.
> 
> That and you seem to blindly believe anything your democrat masters spew in your direction put on public display your inability to reason or produce any ideas of your own.



Keep running from reality, moron. You still can't show those Democrats did something they couldn't do.



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> Keep running from reality, moron. You still can't show those Democrats did something they couldn't do.
> 
> ​


And you still can't conceive of them rigging the system to do exactly what you claim they can't do.  And you fail to mention the mayors and governors who enacted the mask mandates in opposition to the will of the people.

So it would seem that you support a dictatorship and removal of all personal rights, except of course your own.

Nothing but a perry, wannabe elitist who wants the world to fit his own desires and the heck with anyone else.

Another sign of just how pathetic you truly  are.

BTW, are Cuomo and DeBlasio suddenly republican?  Or Newsom?  Yet they forced shutdowns and restrictions on millions of people.  But YOU don't care about that, as it is just what you want.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you still can't conceive of them rigging the system to do exactly what you claim they can't do.  And you fail to mention the mayors and governors who enacted the mask mandates in opposition to the will of the people.
> 
> So it would seem that you support a dictatorship and removal of all personal rights, except of course your own.
> 
> ...



LOLOL 

Your lunacy is worsening. There was no "rigging the system" which would grant them powers they don't have; to accomplish something they neither did nor could do.

Mayors have the ability to shut down cities and governors have the ability to shutdown states. Sans legislation, Congressmen/women lack such authority. Which is the proof you lied that you laughingly deny.



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## citygator (Feb 27, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL....Never been done before.....Oh wait, Trump did it at under $2.00 a gallon. Try again Sport.





TeeDub said:


> You are a idiot. Under Trump we were producing and exporting enough crude oil and finished products to regulate worldwide prices. We were the worlds largest producer and you are a world class moron.


The fucking OP states in it that it happened in 2020 and 2021 you morons. Biden production of oil is in the top 2 or 3 of output years every month for months and months and that is still with suppressed IS demand. You’re idiots.

Gas was cheap only when Trump shut down the country. Biden opened it and now surprisingly more demand is higher prices.


----------



## citygator (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you have no evidence that they didn't.
> 
> Time to implement the strategy of Ignore Arrogant Idiots.  In this case, you.


Your statement requires proof you nitwit. You make a statement, I say bullshit where’s your proof, you say “prove me wrong” is the argument of one stupid motherfucker. If the label fits.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Your lunacy is worsening. There was no "rigging the system" which would grant them powers they don't have; to accomplish something they neither did nor could do.
> 
> ...


It is no proof at all.  They constantly do things that are not in their power.  It is called the democratic party.

Even one such as you should be able to figure that out.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

citygator said:


> Your statement requires proof you nitwit. You make a statement, I say bullshit where’s your proof, you say “prove me wrong” is the argument of one stupid motherfucker. If the label fits.


Aw, an admission that y0u are wrong.  Resorting to profanity, such as you have just done, declares that statement null and void.  Come out of the sewers to the light and even you should be able to see that your premise is totally wrong.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> It is no proof at all.  They constantly do things that are not in their power.  It is called the democratic party.
> 
> Even one such as you should be able to figure that out.



Moron, they have no authority to force states to shutdown. It's not even a question doing things they have no power. It's not possible. You might as well claim they fly like Superman; it would be equally stupid because it's not in a realm of possibility. That's why you couldn't prove it. That's why you desperately tried to shift the burden of proof onto me.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 27, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, they have no authority to force states to shutdown. It's not even a question doing things they have no power. It's not possible. You might as well claim they fly like Superman; it would be equally stupid because it's not in a realm of possibility. That's why you couldn't prove it. That's why you desperately tried to shift the burden of proof onto me.


Input from your beloved democrats had nothing to do with it?  Fauci had no input in the matter?  Senators had no discussions with the locals encouraging it?

It would appear that you continue to lie and deny, as is your favorite method.  You simply deny anything that does not match what you have decided is true, even in the face of facts to the contrary.  Thus, making you the moron in this discussion, as always.  

You do not even know what the realm of possibility is as you appear to have never visited it.  All you have is what  you decide what is true, insisting on it when proven wrong.  So that would be what you are, never admitting to the facts that dispute your moronic opinions and lies.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Input from your beloved democrats had nothing to do with it?  Fauci had no input in the matter?  Senators had no discussions with the locals encouraging it?
> 
> It would appear that you continue to lie and deny, as is your favorite method.  You simply deny anything that does not match what you have decided is true, even in the face of facts to the contrary.  Thus, making you the moron in this discussion, as always.
> 
> You do not even know what the realm of possibility is as you appear to have never visited it.  All you have is what  you decide what is true, insisting on it when proven wrong.  So that would be what you are, never admitting to the facts that dispute your moronic opinions and lies.


Nope, the lies are all yours as now you're trying to change what I said. I never said they had nothing to do with it. I said they had no ability to force it, which was the lie you told. Regrettably, you just can't stop lying.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, the lies are all yours as now you're trying to change what I said. I never said they had nothing to do with it. I said they had no ability to force it, which was the lie you told. Regrettably, you just can't stop lying.


you continue to argue in favor of your statement when eloquent proof of your error.  By continually attempting to refute it you only prove yourself to be an even bigger idiot than you have shown yourself to be.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> you continue to argue in favor of your statement when eloquent proof of your error.  By continually attempting to refute it you only prove yourself to be an even bigger idiot than you have shown yourself to be.



LOL

Spits a proven liar. 



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 28, 2022)

citygator said:


> Show me on this graph how that worked? You’re a moron spinning whatever they tell you. Use your brain. Look carefully. Think critically. Does your bullshit stink or not when you look at real data? Your dumbass commentary also known as gaslighting just set aside for a minute.
> 
> View attachment 604444


Gator...read my lips.  YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT.    AGAIN LABOR PARTICIPATION RATE is what to look for...the unemployment rate is easily manipulated to hide things in which is why you try to redirect back to it.  Sick of your manipulations.









						Civilian labor force participation rate
					






					www.bls.gov


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Spits a proven liar.
> 
> ​


So now you are spitting, by your own admission?

You never tire of following me around and taking a beating.  I must be one of the few who will play with your little ignorant self.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> So now you are spitting, by your own admission?
> 
> You never tire of following me around and taking a beating.  I must be one of the few who will play with your little ignorant self.



Cutting out your lie from my post doesn't make it go away. Here it is again...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## citygator (Feb 28, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Gator...read my lips.  YOU ARE FULL OF SHIT.    AGAIN LABOR PARTICIPATION RATE is what to look for...the unemployment rate is easily manipulated to hide things in which is why you try to redirect back to it.  Sick of your manipulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Participation rate flattened way back in 2014 under Obama and was flat under Trump. Nice job moron.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cutting out your lie from my post doesn't make it go away. Here it is again...
> 
> ​


Here is something so twisted that even your deviant mind should be able to follow:  did the democrats in congress disclaim the shut downs or did their tacit silence encourage them?  The answer puts to lie all of your claims.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Here is something so twisted that even your deviant mind should be able to follow:  did the democrats in congress disclaim the shut downs or did their tacit silence encourage them?  The answer puts to lie all of your claims.



Lying nutcase, they didn't "force" the shutdowns. They couldn't as they had no power to do so.

And that was your nutty claim...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._



... that would be as stupid as if I were to accuse you of forcing the shutdowns and then insisting it's true unless you could prove me wrong.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Lying nutcase, they didn't "force" the shutdowns. They couldn't as they had no power to do so.
> 
> And that was your nutty claim...
> 
> ...


Which is exactly what you are attempting to do and then lying about it.

If you had any mind at all you would realize that all of your "points" just make disagreement with you more likely.

Another nice self portrait of you, btw.

If you don't want to be shown to be even more idiotic that you already have, quit posting your attempted insults to and about me.  For an insult to be effective, one first have some respect for the one issuing the insult.  In your case, not a chance.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Which is exactly what you are attempting to do and then lying about it.
> 
> If you had any mind at all you would realize that all of your "points" just make disagreement with you more likely.
> 
> ...



Sadly, resorting to Peewee Hermanesque lines really is the best you can do.

Still, you lied as Democrats in Congress had no ability to force the shutdowns...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Sadly, resorting to Peewee Hermanesque lines really is the best you can do.
> 
> Still, you lied as Democrats in Congress had no ability to force the shutdowns...
> ​​


What is sad is that you keep resorting to cartoons and thinking that they make you appear smart.  They don't.  It only show that you are unable to come up with anything that is a worthy statement, thus showing your ignorance.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And you, with all that hate bottled up inside of you, ignore the main points of this post.  Shows just how mentally unfit you truly are.
> 
> That, and your resorting to profanity, shows that you know you have lost the discussion and have resorted to swearing as your main point of attack.  Can't prove or disprove anything, so attack.  Truly a telling comment on your mental abilities.
> 
> That and you seem to blindly believe anything your democrat masters spew in your direction put on public display your inability to reason or produce any ideas of your own.


Why so old and bitter?


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is another thought that puts this entire topic to lie.

The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel.  Under Trump and his policies that Crazy Joe discarded on day one, we were a net exporter of fuel.

Please explain how that makes us energy independent.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> What is sad is that you keep resorting to cartoons and thinking that they make you appear smart.  They don't.  It only show that you are unable to come up with anything that is a worthy statement, thus showing your ignorance.



Your dementia is worsening as there were no cartoons in my last post.

But there was a copy of your lie again...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Here is another thought that puts this entire topic to lie.
> 
> The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel.  Under Trump and his policies that Crazy Joe discarded on day one, we were a net exporter of fuel.
> 
> Please explain how that makes us energy independent.



^^^ More lies from a liar.

According to the most recent data, we get *4.7%* of our total crude oil and products from Russia...



			U.S. Total Crude Oil and Products Imports
		

I realize you're a cretin AND a liar, but everyone else here will know that *4.7%* is NOT a majority of our fuel.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Why so old and bitter?


I don't know why you are as you are as you describe.  Perhaps because it is because you are old and bitter.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Your dementia is worsening as there were no cartoons in my last post.
> 
> But there was a copy of your lie again...
> 
> ​


Look at your tagline, idiot.  Either a cartoon or a family portrait.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I don't know why you are as you are as you describe.  Perhaps because it is because you are old and bitter.


Nope.i am blessed and happy.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> ^^^ More lies from a liar.
> 
> According to the most recent data, we get *4.7%* of our total crude oil and products from Russia...
> 
> ...


The lie, again is yours.  Even  your beloved MSM admits the amount of oil imported.

But then you continue to deny any facts that prove you to be the moron that you are.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope.i am blessed and happy.


They do say that ignorance is bliss.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The lie, again is yours.  Even  your beloved MSM admits the amount of oil imported.
> 
> But then you continue to deny any facts that prove you to be the moron that you are.


The US has never been oil independent. We import oil from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela... Now we import from Mexico, Canada and Russia with a little bit from OPEC.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> They do say that ignorance is bliss.


I have a loving family and happy memories.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The lie, again is yours.  Even  your beloved MSM admits the amount of oil imported.
> 
> But then you continue to deny any facts that prove you to be the moron that you are.



LOLOL

Lying dumbfuck, I posted a link to the latest EIA data. Who knows, or cares, what sites you get your news from. And even that assumes you read whatever you read correctly. Still we get *4.7%* of our total oil products from Russia. Add this to your mounting lies...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._





Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Look at your tagline, idiot.  Either a cartoon or a family portrait.



LOL

It's neither, ya raging dumbfuck.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

surada said:


> The US has never been oil independent. We import oil from Canada, Mexico and Venezuela... Now we import from Mexico, Canada and Russia with a little bit from OPEC.


Then why were we net exporters under Trump?  You have no answer for that.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

surada said:


> I have a loving family and happy memories.


So did Hitler and Stalin.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Lying dumbfuck, I posted a link to the latest EIA data. Who knows, or cares, what sites you get your news from. And even that assumes you read whatever you read correctly. Still we get *4.7%* of our total oil products from Russia. Add this to your mounting lies...
> 
> ​​


So you admit that you only care for things that agree with you, carefully cherry picked and presented by you with the hope that no one challenges you.  That is perpetuating your lies with an admission that this is what you are doing.  Shot yourself in the foot again, "dumbfuck".


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's neither, ya raging dumbfuck.


It is both, but you are to cowardly to admit the truth, as shown with all of your posts.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> So you admit that you only care for things that agree with you, carefully cherry picked and presented by you with the hope that no one challenges you.  That is perpetuating your lies with an admission that this is what you are doing.  Shot yourself in the foot again, "dumbfuck".



Nope, you're lying again. I care for authoritative sources. And what you call, "cherry picked," is actually the latest data from the leading authoritative source on data regarding U.S. oil production/consumption and imports/exports.

I also point out, you posted no link. Nothing. You're just making claims and you're a proven liar...



Catman51 said:


> _The DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._





Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._



And thanks for letting me know it bothered you being referred to as a dumbfuck. Let's me know even you know I was on target with that one.


----------



## Catman51 (Feb 28, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying again. I care for authoritative sources. And what you call, "cherry picked," is actually the latest data from the leading authoritative source on data regarding U.S. oil production/consumption and imports/exports.
> 
> I also point out, you posted no link. Nothing. You're just making claims and you're a proven liar...
> 
> ...


The only target you can hit is the one proving just how stupid and how much of a liar you are.

I trust what I see and can surmise as truth, not any of your alleged sources.  These sources will say anything that they can to form the narrative that they want.  Kind of like you, you abortion of intelligence.

Just remember, your "authoritative" sources said that they had enough to convict Trump and failed.  Show just how much they will lie.  But you being braindead will never admit this asit would hurt your little baby feelings.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> The only target you can hit is the one proving just how stupid and how much of a liar you are.
> 
> I trust what I see and can surmise as truth, not any of your alleged sources.  These sources will say anything that they can to form the narrative that they want.  Kind of like you, you abortion of intelligence.



LOLOLOL 

You're cracking me up, tard. 

Moron, you claim your source is the MSM. *But you don't believe the MSM*...



Catman51 said:


> _The MSM will never report the truth..._





Even worse for you, you didn't even post any links to any MSM showing we get a majority of our fuel from Russia, which was your lie...



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._






Catman51 said:


> Just remember, your "authoritative" sources said that they had enough to convict Trump and failed.  Show just how much they will lie.  But you being braindead will never admit this asit would hurt your little baby feelings.



LOL

You cretin, my authoritative source is the *Energy Information Administration - EIA - Official Energy Statistics from the U.S. Government*...

They never once said Trump will be convicted of anything.

And again -- your source is YOU.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're cracking me up, tard.
> 
> ...


Never have trusted anything the government has told the public.  Not a fool like you.

As for the rest of your post, continuing stupidity from you.  I don't post links because I can think for myself, unlike you.

As stated before, quit while you are behind, especially since you come to the battle unarmed.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Never have trusted anything the government has told the public.  Not a fool like you.



LOLOLOL 

Yeah, you trust the MSM you yourself said "never reports the truth."






You're a caricature of yourself.

And you don't post links because there are no links to support your lies.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Yeah, you trust the MSM you yourself said "never reports the truth."
> 
> ...


You post only  fake links because that is what you are, fake.

You follow me around and try to dispute anything that I say with your moronic emojis and desire to be slapped around.  Truly a glutton for punishment and a perfect depiction of one who has zero ability to think for himself.

In other words, a waste of air.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You post only  fake links because that is what you are, fake.
> 
> You follow me around and try to dispute anything that I say with your moronic emojis and desire to be slapped around.  Truly a glutton for punishment and a perfect depiction of one who has zero ability to think for himself.
> 
> In other words, a waste of air.



LOL

You're truly a mental case. 

You may not like the government but that doesn't make the link I posted, "fake."

There are no more accurate statistics. But even worse for you, you say you found your bullshit Stat on the MSM but I was able to show you bitched the MSM doesn't tell the truth.

You believe the MSM always lies yet you quoted them. You're prolly too dumb to realize it but that shows you admit you lied.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're truly a mental case.
> 
> ...


Hey butthole, look up the definition of "quote" and get back to me to apologize for your lie.

That, and you are partially correct, "there are no more accurate statistics", especially when you continue to mine false statistics from you questionable sources and just accept them without any thought on your part.

Just how stupid do you wish to expose yourself as being?

BTW, notice who follow me around the topic like a little lost doggy looking for attention.  You are beyond pathetic.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Hey butthole, look up the definition of "quote" and get back to me to apologize for your lie.
> 
> That, and you are partially correct, "there are no more accurate statistics", especially when you continue to mine false statistics from you questionable sources and just accept them without any thought on your part.
> 
> ...



Aww, you poor thing. You're completely mentally deranged. No wonder you source sites you believe tell lies. You prolly really do believe the EIA is a questionable site. Of course, you have no better site. That's why you lied and falsely claimed most of our fuel comes from Russia.



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor thing. You're completely mentally deranged. No wonder you source sites you believe tell lies. You prolly really do believe the EIA is a questionable site. Of course, you have no better site. That's why you lied and falsely claimed most of our fuel comes from Russia.
> 
> ​


Hey dip-shit, cite and quote ONE site that I have quoted.  You can't, proving to be a continual lair.  You just make things up and fling them, hoping they will stick.

Not only do you continually lie, you are not even very good at it.  Give up deer boy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Hey dip-shit, cite and quote ONE site that I have quoted.  You can't, proving to be a continual lair.  You just make things up and fling them, hoping they will stick.
> 
> Not only do you continually lie, you are not even very good at it.  Give up deer boy.



LOL

Lying dumbfuck, tell me again how the U.S. gets most of it's fuel from Russia...



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Lying dumbfuck, tell me again how the U.S. gets most of it's fuel from Russia...
> 
> ​


If you could read and comprehend anything other than your own fantasies, and were honest just for once, you would see that is not what I said.  You continue to project your own lies onto others and are to stupid to realize it.

But you have continually done so in y our every lying post.

I am sure that you are waiting with baited (dog) breath to post another lie so have at it, you mind dead moron.


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If you could read and comprehend anything other than your own fantasies, and were honest just for once, you would see that is not what I said.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...



Yes, moron, that is what you said. I even quoted you...



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the *majority of our fuel.*_


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, moron, that is what you said. I even quoted you...
> 
> ​


And if Biden has his way, we will import even more.  As for energy independence, disproven by the inflation of prices at the pump, but that is something that those idiots like you approve of.

BTW, I never denied the post and your continued assertions only prove it to be correct.

You really are as stupid as you post, if not more so.

Time for you to return to your bassinet for your nappy.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And if Biden has his way, we will import even more.  As for energy independence, disproven by the inflation of prices at the pump, but that is something that those idiots like you approve of.
> 
> BTW, I never denied the post and your continued assertions only prove it to be correct.
> 
> ...


And it's still a lie from the forum liar. We do not get a majority of our fuel from Russia. In fact, we get 4.7% if our total oil and products from them. Sadly, You're simply just too retarded to know that 4.7% is less than 50.1%. 



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._



Just as this too is still a lie as Democrats in Congress had no ability to force any state or city to shut down...



Catman51 said:


> _DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._



Even worse for you, it was Trump who first put out the recommendation for people practice social distancing which led to some states shutting down...



_"Therefore, my administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts." ~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​
You're fucked in the head, lying con.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> And it's still a lie from the forum liar. We do not get a majority of our fuel from Russia. In fact, we get 4.7% if our total oil and products from them. Sadly, You're simply just too retarded to know that 4.7% is less than 50.1%.
> 
> ​
> Just as this too is still a lie as Democrats in Congress had no ability to force any state or city to shut down...
> ...


Aw, you are panicking when confronted with the truth, just as you always do.

Even your precious government agencies are saying that we are importing 8.7% of fuel from Russia and the number is still rising.

BTW, the actions Trump took were fostered by Fauci, you democratic dictator.  If you are going to continue to lie as much as you do, at least get close to the truth of some facts.  You continue to miss by a mile.

As for the rest of your post, garbage as usual and full of falsehoods or merely partial facts.  But that is what you democrats do, try to change the facts to fit your own narrative.  It is called lying.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Aw, you are panicking when confronted with the truth, just as you always do.
> 
> Even your precious government agencies are saying that we are importing 8.7% of fuel from Russia and the number is still rising.
> 
> ...



LOL

A liar like you bluffing he speaks the truth.  

But it is sad for Trump for you to show he's too weak-kneed to own his own decisions. The fact of the matter is it's the president's job to weigh advice he gets and decide upon which route to take. He chose for America to shutdown, thus, he presented that recommendation to the nation and the nation took his advice and virtually each state followed his recommendations.

Still has nothing to do with the lies you were caught telling that you've spent over a week denying were lies...



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._




Catman51 said:


> _DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> A liar like you bluffing he speaks the truth.
> 
> ...


It has to do with the lies you continue to tell.  You go in circles trying to prove your lies while they are constantly being disproven.  As always.

You believe anything your owners tell you without any thought at all.  Since you are incapable of your own thoughts, I actually pity you for your-self inflicted stupidity.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> It has to do with the lies you continue to tell.  You go in circles trying to prove your lies while they are constantly being disproven.  As always.
> 
> You believe anything your owners tell you without any thought at all.  Since you are incapable of your own thoughts, I actually pity you for your-self inflicted stupidity.



Nope, no lies or circles by me. Just continuing to highlight some of the lies you've been caught telling. I suffer no qualms posting these...



Catman51 said:


> _The US, under Biden, is importing more than 500,000 barrels of fuel per day from Russia.  Making us dependent on them for the majority of our fuel._




Catman51 said:


> _DEMOCRATS in congress forced thew shutdowns..._


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, no lies or circles by me. Just continuing to highlight some of the lies you've been caught telling. I suffer no qualms posting these...
> 
> ​​


Continuing idiocy and lies, as expected.


----------



## Stryder50 (Mar 2, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You mean like how we get together at cult like rallies during a global pandemic when we are supposed to be socially distancing from each other and wearing masks?


You do recall the Summer of luv, 2020 ????
CHAZ ?
CHOP ?

The "peaceful protests" in several USA cities that Summer with their rioting, looting, arsons, assaults, etc.
Not much social distancing there.
I doubt many of those "protesters" voted for Trump that November.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 2, 2022)

TeeDub said:


> Hey mudhead, where do you get your BS from? We were the ones refining Mexico and Canada's crude, remember the Keystone pipeline? If you think we import refined product from Russia you must be Vlad's lover, IDIOT.


You take off your mask for Russian cock.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> You do recall the Summer of luv, 2020 ????
> CHAZ ?
> CHOP ?
> 
> ...


Blacks were hit hard with COVID.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 2, 2022)

citygator said:


> Under the Biden admin,.the US has done what it's talked about for decades .... It looks like independence was reached though an increase in production and decrease in fossil fuel demand.
> 
> The U.S. is now energy independent
> 
> ...


So 80 million of us voted for this quack? American population is like 334 Million. So less than a quarter of the population voted for slow joe?  How is THAT even representative?


----------



## citygator (Mar 3, 2022)

MaryL said:


> So 80 million of us voted for this quack? American population is like 334 Million. So less than a quarter of the population voted for slow joe?  How is THAT even representative?


Only 73m voted for the other guy. Quick. Do the math!


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Blacks were hit hard with COVID.


And all other races were not?  Racist.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

citygator said:


> Only 73m voted for the other guy. Quick. Do the math!


And no one voted for you although you seem to think that you are in charge.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And all other races were not?  Racist.


They were hit harder than all the other races.  Maybe because of those BLM rallies.  People who went to Trump rallies were stupid so were people who went to BLM protests.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> They were hit harder than all the other races.  Maybe because of those BLM rallies.  People who went to Trump rallies were stupid so were people who went to BLM protests.


Way to try to backpedal, fast.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Way to try to backpedal, fast.


No you misunderstood.  

You must have when you replied back "And all other races were not?"  

I said Blacks were hit hard with COVID.

I should have said Harder than all other races.  But I didn't think you were that slow and I had to spell everything out for your dumb ass.

So backpedaling has nothing to do with it.  You didn't catch me making a mistake and this is certainly no gocha moment.  Get over yourself.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Claudette said:


> We were energy independent under Trump. I doubt we are that way under Bidung as he closed off the oil in America.
> 
> Gas under Trump was 1.70 under Bidung its 3.59 and risings. Sounds like your post is a lie.


If we are energy independent how come this Ukraine thing matters at the pump?


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> No you misunderstood.
> 
> You must have when you replied back "And all other races were not?"
> 
> ...


If you are soooo smart, you should have said what you meant the first time, not have to go back and explain what you meant, like Biden always has to.  You let your disguise slip and now are trying to cove4r it up.  That is called back peddling.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> If we are energy independent how come this Ukraine thing matters at the pump?


How come it occurs with any international incident?  No matter where it is?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 3, 2022)

citygator said:


> Participation rate flattened way back in 2014 under Obama and was flat under Trump. Nice job moron.


Not according to the Chart----

Wages went up under Trump---Full time employment went up under trump...average household income also went up under trump.

Obama had to rely on part time low paying jobs to help his fucked up unemployment---under Trump jobs came back and people making low part time wages could again find full time better paying employment.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Not according to the Chart----
> 
> Wages went up under Trump---Full time employment went up under trump...average household income also went up under trump.
> 
> Obama had to rely on part time low paying jobs to help his fucked up unemployment---under Trump jobs came back and people making low part time wages could again find full time better paying employment.



We were at full employment when Obama was president.









						The U.S. Economy Is Finally at Full Employment
					

Workers should expect bigger raises




					fortune.com


----------



## citygator (Mar 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Not according to the Chart----
> 
> Wages went up under Trump---Full time employment went up under trump...average household income also went up under trump.
> 
> Obama had to rely on part time low paying jobs to help his fucked up unemployment---under Trump jobs came back and people making low part time wages could again find full time better paying employment.


Sigh. Of course. Magic Don fixed it all and everyone everywhere is distorting the facts to make it look like trends continued to improve for a decade after the recession of 08/09. You ever hear of Occam’s Razor?


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> We were at full employment when Obama was president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You total moron.  The US has never been at full employment, and certainly not under Obama.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

citygator said:


> Sigh. Of course. Magic Don fixed it all and everyone everywhere is distorting the facts to make it look like trends continued to improve for a decade after the recession of 08/09. You ever hear of Occam’s Razor?


You ever hear of admitting the truth?  Try it sometime.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You total moron.  The US has never been at full employment, and certainly not under Obama.



LOLOL 

Spits the forum liar. Take your beef up with economists who declare when we're at full employment and who would laugh in your face at your ignorance.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the forum liar. Take your beef up with economists who declare when we're at full employment and who would laugh in your face at your ignorance.


Name them and I will.  Enough of your lies and false statements, you are a poser and a moron who only listens to what he is told in favor of your garbage, again.

Go back to your crib and listen to some more fairy tales as they are all you believe.

Stop bothering your betters with your falsehoods, better known as lies.  Provide proof from a reputable source, just for once.  Idiot.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo 
You missed the news that Bidung did away with everything Trump did. 

Now we aren't oil independent. We are buying from the Russians. 

You voted for that walking, talking incompetent disaster. Congrats.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If you are soooo smart, you should have said what you meant the first time, not have to go back and explain what you meant, like Biden always has to.  You let your disguise slip and now are trying to cove4r it up.  That is called back peddling.


Are you kidding?  Trump was the king of that.  Every day he'd say something outlandish.  The next day all you guys had to clean it up and tell us what he meant.  Or that we took it out of context.  Or that we are lying about what he actually said.  

Funny Trump didn't have to be careful with every word but you're holding me to this high standard.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo
> You missed the news that Bidung did away with everything Trump did.
> 
> Now we aren't oil independent. We are buying from the Russians.
> ...



If Biden undid all Trumps accomplishments how then did someone write this article in February 2022?

Congrats, America: 100 Percent Energy Independence Has Been Reached​For the first time in 70 years, the US produced more petroleum than it consumed.​








						Congrats, America: 100 Percent Energy Independence Has Been Reached
					

Data from the US Energy Information Administration shows the United States produced more petroleum than it consumed in 2020 and is on the same track for 2021.




					www.motor1.com


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo
> You missed the news that Bidung did away with everything Trump did.
> 
> Now we aren't oil independent. We are buying from the Russians.
> ...


This Ukraine thing should wake you idiot Republicans up and you better start getting on board with renewable energy.









						Russia’s attack on Ukraine is a clear warning to US to become energy independent with renewables
					

The geopolitics of the last century have shifted, and the United States must shift with it if we are to take a leading role.




					thehill.com
				




Enough of you protecting the big oil companies.  You may as well be lobbying for the Saudi's.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Are you kidding?  Trump was the king of that.  Every day he'd say something outlandish.  The next day all you guys had to clean it up and tell us what he meant.  Or that we took it out of context.  Or that we are lying about what he actually said.
> 
> Funny Trump didn't have to be careful with every word but you're holding me to this high standard.


You must be thinking of Biden.  He no sooner finishes a speech than his lackeys are out there explaining what he really meant to say.  Happens every time.  Yet those like you insist that this is a Trump habit.  Are you too dumb to even admit the truth?  Must be.  To be so rabid in your defense of Lying Biden you must be totally brainwashed, if you had a brain.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You must be thinking of Biden.  He no sooner finishes a speech than his lackeys are out there explaining what he really meant to say.  Happens every time.  Yet those like you insist that this is a Trump habit.  Are you too dumb to even admit the truth?  Must be.  To be so rabid in your defense of Lying Biden you must be totally brainwashed, if you had a brain.


Honestly, I don't pay that close attention.  Biden isn't an attention whore like Trump was.  

If this has happened, how come I haven't seen it on USMB?  For example remember Trump called Mexican's rapists?  You said he didn't say that.  Remember he said the hurricane hit Alabama?  The next day he didn't say that.  What he meant was.....

Just the other day Trump did it again.  He said Putin was a genius.  

Trump even admits he does it









						Trump Admits He Calls Polls 'Fake' When They Don't Favor Him (Video)
					

"If it's bad, I just say it's fake," declared former president at the Conservative Political Action Conference Sunday




					www.thewrap.com
				




Here he just did it the other day









						Trump angrily claims the media is lying about his repeated public praise of Putin
					

Former president called the Russian dictator ‘genius’ and ‘savvy’ in a radio interview last week




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Former president called the Russian dictator ‘genius’ and ‘savvy’ in a radio interview last week

Then he says the media is making that up.  But we heard him say it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Name them and I will.  Enough of your lies and false statements, you are a poser and a moron who only listens to what he is told in favor of your garbage, again.
> 
> Go back to your crib and listen to some more fairy tales as they are all you believe.
> 
> Stop bothering your betters with your falsehoods, better known as lies.  Provide proof from a reputable source, just for once.  Idiot.



Aww, you poor, lying idiot.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Honestly, I don't pay that close attention.  Biden isn't an attention whore like Trump was.
> 
> If this has happened, how come I haven't seen it on USMB?  For example remember Trump called Mexican's rapists?  You said he didn't say that.  Remember he said the hurricane hit Alabama?  The next day he didn't say that.  What he meant was.....
> 
> ...


Now try and find anything at all good that Biden has said or done.

Just because you choose to "not pay close attention does not mean it did not happen.  All it does it put doubt in front of your lying statement.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor, lying idiot.


So you can't name your sources.  Kind of says who is the lair here, and it is as always you.

You continue to quote items that you make up and claim that they are facts.  This totally blows any credibility you think you have out of the water, exposing you as the liar that you are.


----------



## Faun (Mar 3, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> So you can't name your sources.  Kind of says who is the lair here, and it is as always you.
> 
> You continue to quote items that you make up and claim that they are facts.  This totally blows any credibility you think you have out of the water, exposing you as the liar that you are.



Of course I can. But there's no point since you already said you don't believe the MSM and you don't believe the government. You only believe what you say. Which means any names I offer, you will just dismiss anyway. And it matters not since I already showed we had full employment in 2016. Your beliefs are not actually needed.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 3, 2022)

Faun said:


> Of course I can. But there's no point since you already said you don't believe the MSM and you don't believe the government. You only believe what you say. Which means any names I offer, you will just dismiss anyway. And it matters not since I already showed we had full employment in 2016. Your beliefs are not actually needed.


You showed no such thing and continue to dodge telling the truth.  You just can't help yourself, lying is your first response to everything.  When called on it, you just lie some more and you have been caught.  You are not a verified source of truth, only of lying.  You believe anything that  your masters tell you, especially when it is a lie.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You showed no such thing and continue to dodge telling the truth.  You just can't help yourself, lying is your first response to everything.  When called on it, you just lie some more and you have been caught.  You are not a verified source of truth, only of lying.  You believe anything that  your masters tell you, especially when it is a lie.



LOL

You poor thing, you're lying again. I posted an article explaining how we achieved full employment. It was the source of truth. But I get a laugh at how you think your hollow _nuh-uh!_ response means anything.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Then why were we net exporters under Trump?  You have no answer for that.


We've never been energy independent. That's a Trump lie.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo 
LOL then you can explain why gas went from 1.70 a gallon to 3.61 since Bidung took office. 

I'll wait.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo 
Renewable energy is a pipe dream. Anyone who thinks differently ain't to bright.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Now try and find anything at all good that Biden has said or done.
> 
> Just because you choose to "not pay close attention does not mean it did not happen.  All it does it put doubt in front of your lying statement.


So I'm right that even though Biden undid all that Trump did, he still got us energy independent for the first time in US history?  Trump would love to be able to say that.  He can't.  Biden can.  Biden also got us out of Afganistan.  Got a great infrastructure bill passed.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo
> LOL then you can explain why gas went from 1.70 a gallon to 3.61 since Bidung took office.
> 
> I'll wait.


I'm wondering that myself.  If we are energy independent what gives?

One reason gas went up a little is we are a lot greener today than under Trump.  

Another reason is renewable energy is getting a big push.  So gas and oil are going up?  Then buy a battery car stupid.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo
> Renewable energy is a pipe dream. Anyone who thinks differently ain't to bright.


I'm sure horse dealers said that about cars too.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You poor thing, you're lying again. I posted an article explaining how we achieved full employment. It was the source of truth. But I get a laugh at how you think your hollow _nuh-uh!_ response means anything.


You may have posted it in your imagination, as it was and imaginary article with imaginary concllusions, but that is all you have.  Continued lies and fake news.  You are beyond pathetic, you truly need mental help to even try to be a functioning human.  I doubt that it would help in your case but you would lie about the results in any case.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

surada said:


> We've never been energy independent. That's a Trump lie.


Yet look at the title of this thread.  Does it mention Trump in the title?  Puts to lie your statement, but everyone knew that is what you do.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> So I'm right that even though Biden undid all that Trump did, he still got us energy independent for the first time in US history?  Trump would love to be able to say that.  He can't.  Biden can.  Biden also got us out of Afganistan.  Got a great infrastructure bill passed.


Afghanistan withdrawal was a disaster, you can tell because Biden never wants to mention it again.  Even his own party has said so.

As for acquiring energy independence, why are we still importing (buying) so much oil as we do, especially from known enemies?  We used to be a net exporter, now we are a beggar on the world stage for anyone to supply us.

If your brain functioned at all and you looked beyond what your masters tell you.  Biden lies if he claims independence and anyone with a functioning brain can see that.  Explains your mental state.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You showed no such thing and continue to dodge telling the truth.  You just can't help yourself, lying is your first response to everything.  When called on it, you just lie some more and you have been caught.  You are not a verified source of truth, only of lying.  You believe anything that  your masters tell you, especially when it is a lie.


You're a moron.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

I am sure glad we are energy independent, otherwise we would see fuel prices rising and seeing it to continue into the $4-$6 range. Thanks Joe Biden!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Afghanistan withdrawal was a disaster, you can tell because Biden never wants to mention it again.  Even his own party has said so.
> 
> As for acquiring energy independence, why are we still importing (buying) so much oil as we do, especially from known enemies?  We used to be a net exporter, now we are a beggar on the world stage for anyone to supply us.
> 
> If your brain functioned at all and you looked beyond what your masters tell you.  Biden lies if he claims independence and anyone with a functioning brain can see that.  Explains your mental state.


Yea and it would have gone better under Trump.

You're asking a question you should know how the oil trade industry works sucker.  You think that US oil is yours?  It's not.  It's Shell's oil.  Corporations.  You worship corporations.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I am sure glad we are energy independent, otherwise we would see fuel prices rising and seeing it to continue into the $4-$6 range. Thanks Joe Biden!


US producers have a shortage of oil workers, truckers and sand for the Permian basin shale producers.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You may have posted it in your imagination, as it was and imaginary article with imaginary concllusions, but that is all you have.  Continued lies and fake news.  You are beyond pathetic, you truly need mental help to even try to be a functioning human.  I doubt that it would help in your case but you would lie about the results in any case.



You're nuts, I posted it with a link.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea and it would have gone better under Trump.
> 
> You're asking a question you should know how the oil trade industry works sucker.  You think that US oil is yours?  It's not.  It's Shell's oil.  Corporations.  You worship corporations.


Oil isn't nationalized in the US. The oil companies have to lease concessions. Even overseas they buy oil. BP,  Shell oil, Exxon and one other are leaving Russia. Americans think they are entitled to cheap gasoline. They forget it's a business.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

surada said:


> You're a moron.


Can't refute anything I posted so you resort to what you think are insults.  Pitiful attempt and you lose.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

surada said:


> US producers have a shortage of oil workers, truckers and sand for the Permian basin shale producers.


But we are energy independent, that is what the thread is about, so if we became energy independent under Biden, all of those shortages were already there because he came to power a year after the pandemic. The OP wants to give Biden credit for the good, it is only fair to give the same credit when it goes awry, is it not?


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Can't refute anything I posted so you resort to what you think are insults.  Pitiful attempt and you lose.


You talk like a socialist. Use your brain.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea and it would have gone better under Trump.
> 
> You're asking a question you should know how the oil trade industry works sucker.  You think that US oil is yours?  It's not.  It's Shell's oil.  Corporations.  You worship corporations.


You have completely lost it.  Do you even know what you are claiming?  Or just another attempt to put down someone who disagrees with you, as usual?

Come back when your brain matures enough to make sense.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're nuts, I posted it with a link.


Then repost it, if you can.  Or at the very least show where you allegedly posted it, or admit the you once again got caught in a lie.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> But we are energy independent, that is what the thread is about, so if we became energy independent under Biden, all of those shortages were already there because he came to power a year after the pandemic. The OP wants to give Biden credit for the good, it is only fair to give the same credit when it goes awry, is it not?


We producer about 12 million barrels. Import about 8 million barrels and export between 3-5 million barrels.


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

One by one, global companies are cutting their ties to Russia
					

Companies ranging from General Motors to UPS are exiting or reducing their operations in Russia as wide-ranging sanctions make it all but impossible to operate in the country.




					www.npr.org


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> But we are energy independent, that is what the thread is about, so if we became energy independent under Biden, all of those shortages were already there because he came to power a year after the pandemic. The OP wants to give Biden credit for the good, it is only fair to give the same credit when it goes awry, is it not?


And a war in Ukraine breaks out?  Biden's fault?

I think we all know us liberals are joking when we try to give Biden credit for shit like Republicans gave Trump credit.  We're just playing the same game Republicans played when they said things like Trump was better to black people than Lincoln. 

Going green might be why prices went up a little. I'll give you that.

Biden regulations on big oil might raise the price a little.  I'll give you that.

Taxing corporations their fair share might factor in.

The fact big oil wants people to blame higher oil prices on a Democrat?  I wonder how much that has raised prices.  If I was big oil gas prices would always go up on a Democratic administration.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And a war in Ukraine breaks out?  Biden's fault?
> 
> I think we all know us liberals are joking when we try to give Biden credit for shit like Republicans gave Trump credit.  We're just playing the same game Republicans played when they said things like Trump was better to black people than Lincoln.
> 
> ...


First off, you are not a liberal. you are a lefty. I would be willing to bet I am more liberal than you in many areas. Trump took blame as should Biden, you want the credit, you take the blame. Very simple concept except for the partisan nuts. 

In reality, Biden had nothing to do with the United States becoming energy independent and he has nothing to do with the fuel prices going up. Would you agree? If so, call out the OP on his BS.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> First off, you are not a liberal. you are a lefty. I would be willing to bet I am more liberal than you in many areas. Trump took blame as should Biden, you want the credit, you take the blame. Very simple concept except for the partisan nuts.
> 
> In reality, Biden had nothing to do with the United States becoming energy independent and he has nothing to do with the fuel prices going up. Would you agree? If so, call out the OP on his BS.


What are you more liberal about?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What are you more liberal about?


I am for drugs being legalized, legalized prostitution, non-violent protests including the truckers in Canada, and if one is arrested, then so be it because you believe in a cause, alternative medicine, free speech protection which dovetails with protesting, pro racial diversity, pro-choice on vaccines, all are very liberal stances.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I am for drugs being legalized, legalized prostitution, non-violent protests including the truckers in Canada, and if one is arrested, then so be it because you believe in a cause, alternative medicine, free speech protection which dovetails with protesting, pro racial diversity, pro-choice on vaccines, all are very liberal stances.


And I agree with all those things.  So you are not more liberal than me.  I'm just more liberal than you so you think that makes me wrong.  You're just the right amount of liberal right?


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And I agree with all those things.  So you are not more liberal than me.  I'm just more liberal than you so you think that makes me wrong.  You're just the right amount of liberal right?


You are not liberal, you are leftist.  Big difference.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And I agree with all those things.  So you are not more liberal than me.  I'm just more liberal than you so you think that makes me wrong.  You're just the right amount of liberal right?


What is the right amount of liberal? I tire of the Biden is a liberal BS, he is just a lefty.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You are not liberal, you are leftist.  Big difference.


Yea that's what you right wing nut jobs say.  You want to play with the meaning.  Bottom line is I'm a Democrat not a Republican.  That's all that you need to worry about.  Not how Democratic I am.  Just that I am a Democrat and not a Republican.

There are no liberals in your party sir except Bruce Jenner and Herman Cain, and he's dead.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> What is the right amount of liberal? I tire of the Biden is a liberal BS, he is just a lefty.


Wow!  I'm hearing that montra a lot today.  I'm not a liberal I'm a lefty.  Biden now is not a liberal he's a lefty.  I bet you I can go on Fox or listen to conservative talk radio today and they'll be brainwashing you folks with your talking points.

Seems this first got stated in 2019









						The difference between 'left' and 'liberal' – and why voters need to know
					

Democratic presidential candidates share many ideas and opinions. What they don’t share, writes one historian, is the label ‘liberal.’




					theconversation.com
				




Or was it 9 years ago









						What are lefties who are not liberal?
					

Answer (1 of 4): A liberal is a matter of being within a wide church of centrist political families. Between Left and Right. Not being right does not imply communist only less facist.  if you see things from an American viewpoint, you have to realise that the whole centre of American politics has...




					www.quora.com


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> What is the right amount of liberal? I tire of the Biden is a liberal BS, he is just a lefty.


Stop watching Fox









						Chinese Communist Party, leftist American elites 'are one and the same': Domenech
					

Ben Domenech showed what communist China and the American ruling class have in common during Wednesday's opening monologue of "Fox News Primetime."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Wow!  I'm hearing that montra a lot today.  I'm not a liberal I'm a lefty.  Biden now is not a liberal he's a lefty.  I bet you I can go on Fox or listen to conservative talk radio today and they'll be brainwashing you folks with your talking points.
> 
> Seems this first got stated in 2019
> 
> ...


Biden is mandatory vaccine, Biden is not for legalizing all drugs, he condemned the peaceful protest at the Canadian border, not for legalized prostitution, he is wanting only speech without dissension, none which are liberal. Sorry, you lose.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Biden is mandatory vaccine, Biden is not for legalizing all drugs, he condemned the peaceful protest at the Canadian border, not for legalized prostitution, he is wanting only speech without dissension, none which are liberal. Sorry, you lose.


We have softened on mandatory vaccines.  I agree that's going too far.  Now at least.  At one point I understood companies and government saying if you weren't vaccinated you couldn't work in a restaurant or airline or school or in the NBA.

But now that we learned you are only hurting yourself, I think it's okay you are no vaccinated.

Peaceful protest at the border?  Suddenly you are ok with shutting industry down?  Just over the other side of the bridge you tried to kidnap my governor for shutting down industry.  

Legalized prostitution is okay by me.  I know both sides try to pretend to be more moral than the other.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Stop watching Fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Stop watching Fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't watch Fox, I don't like their formats, I usually watch High school and college sports, much for interesting and a much better product. I have held the left is not liberal and the right is not conservative since the days of Wild Bill Clinton. Try again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> We have softened on mandatory vaccines.  I agree that's going too far.  Now at least.  At one point I understood companies and government saying if you weren't vaccinated you couldn't work in a restaurant or airline or school or in the NBA.
> 
> But now that we learned you are only hurting yourself, I think it's okay you are no vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I'm not suddenly anything, as long as it is peaceful, I'm good with it. We had protests here in town and I just avoided the area, no big deal. There is a price to pay for freedom of expression.  

We have not softened on vaccines, there are Democrats that want mandatory vaccines, not just Covid but a number of others, that is a personal choice and doesn't change the fact that lefties, not liberals want mandatory vaccines. 

I didn't try to kidnap anyone and I was vocal against the attempt. She is a terrible governor but I don't wish harm to her, why do you make up such nonsense?


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea that's what you right wing nut jobs say.  You want to play with the meaning.  Bottom line is I'm a Democrat not a Republican.  That's all that you need to worry about.  Not how Democratic I am.  Just that I am a Democrat and not a Republican.
> 
> There are no liberals in your party sir except Bruce Jenner and Herman Cain, and he's dead.


Once again, you are not a liberal.  You are a leftist, read socialist.

BTW, I am not either republican or democrat, I am an Independent in the truest sense of the word and call BS on your claims.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not suddenly anything, as long as it is peaceful, I'm good with it. We had protests here in town and I just avoided the area, no big deal. There is a price to pay for freedom of expression.
> 
> We have not softened on vaccines, there are Democrats that want mandatory vaccines, not just Covid but a number of others, that is a personal choice and doesn't change the fact that lefties, not liberals want mandatory vaccines.
> 
> I didn't try to kidnap anyone and I was vocal against the attempt. She is a terrible governor but I don't wish harm to her, why do you make up such nonsense?


An attempt to make himself seem superior, which is patently a falsehood.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not suddenly anything, as long as it is peaceful, I'm good with it. We had protests here in town and I just avoided the area, no big deal. There is a price to pay for freedom of expression.
> 
> We have not softened on vaccines, there are Democrats that want mandatory vaccines, not just Covid but a number of others, that is a personal choice and doesn't change the fact that lefties, not liberals want mandatory vaccines.
> 
> I didn't try to kidnap anyone and I was vocal against the attempt. She is a terrible governor but I don't wish harm to her, why do you make up such nonsense?


Who in the government is liberal? Name three national Politicians Who are liberals.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you are not a liberal.  You are a leftist, read socialist.
> 
> BTW, I am not either republican or democrat, I am an Independent in the truest sense of the word and call BS on your claims.


I’ll ask you too. Name theee politicians in our national government who are liberals. No cheating off papa


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 4, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Once again, you are not a liberal.  You are a leftist, read socialist.
> 
> BTW, I am not either republican or democrat, I am an Independent in the truest sense of the word and call BS on your claims.


I’d be embarrassed to admit I was a Republican too if I were you.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I’ll ask you too. Name theee politicians in our national government who are liberals. No cheating off papa


I don't care as long as they act in a manner beneficial to the people.  You, on the other hand, want them to push your own sick agenda.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I’d be embarrassed to admit I was a Republican too if I were you.


You should be embarrassed to try and claim any intelligence.  You make assumptions and decide that they are the only truth.  A typical and proven leftist/socialist.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You should be embarrassed to try and claim any intelligence.  You make assumptions and decide that they are the only truth.  A typical and proven leftist/socialist.


Hypocrite


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> I don't care as long as they act in a manner beneficial to the people.  You, on the other hand, want them to push your own sick agenda.


So stop with this you’re not a liberal you’re a lefty shit.

you’re not a conservative you’re a righty.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Who in the government is liberal? Name three national Politicians Who are liberals.


Sanders, JFK, Humphrey, Carter, Mondale, Bill Clinton. Clinton was smart enough to move to the middle to win.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Hypocrite


You certainly are, nice of you to admit it.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> So stop with this you’re not a liberal you’re a lefty shit.
> 
> you’re not a conservative you’re a righty.


What ever a liar like you says just must be true, according to a lefty.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 5, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Sanders, JFK, Humphrey, Carter, Mondale, Bill Clinton. Clinton was smart enough to move to the middle to win.


Clinton was a center right corporatist. Like Biden. Like every old democrat.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Then repost it, if you can.  Or at the very least show where you allegedly posted it, or admit the you once again got caught in a lie.



Fuck off, ya lazy cretin.  

My post is still there with the link. Feel free to look at it as many times as you want.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> First off, you are not a liberal. you are a lefty. I would be willing to bet I am more liberal than you in many areas. Trump took blame as should Biden, you want the credit, you take the blame. Very simple concept except for the partisan nuts.
> 
> In reality, Biden had nothing to do with the United States becoming energy independent and he has nothing to do with the fuel prices going up. Would you agree? If so, call out the OP on his BS.



Trump took blame? For what?


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Fuck off, ya lazy cretin.
> 
> My post is still there with the link. Feel free to look at it as many times as you want.


Yet you refuse3 to repost it, because you can't.  If it were true, you would not say that I should go back through all of your garbage to find out that you did not do as you claim.  In other words, another lie by you.  And to quote you, you are indeed a lazy fuck and a lying one at that.


----------



## skews13 (Mar 5, 2022)

Claudette said:


> ere energy independent under Trump. I doubt we are that way under Bidung as he closed off the oil in America.
> 
> Gas under Trump was 1.70 under Bidung its 3.59 and risings. Sounds like your post is a lie.



Gas was 2.75 average under Trump. You are an air head.





How fucking stupid is a trumphumper.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> Sanders, JFK, Humphrey, Carter, Mondale, Bill Clinton. Clinton was smart enough to move to the middle to win.


And everything Clinton gave the right sucked. NAFTA, deregulated the media, etc. 

H was no liberal he was a lefty. Lol


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Gas was 2.75 average under Trump. You are an air head.
> 
> View attachment 611258
> 
> How fucking stupid is a trumphumper.


$2.93 under biden till Putin fucked things up. Worth it.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 5, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Gas was 2.75 average under Trump. You are an air head.
> 
> View attachment 611258
> 
> How fucking stupid is a trumphumper.


And gas is now over $5.00 per gallon under Biden. And rising.

How fucking stupid is a bidenbutthead?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Trump took blame? For what?


He didn’t, I never said he did, he is just as bad as Biden is. The thread is about Biden, not sure why you are deflecting. You might want to start a thread on it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Yet you refuse3 to repost it, because you can't.  If it were true, you would not say that I should go back through all of your garbage to find out that you did not do as you claim.  In other words, another lie by you.  And to quote you, you are indeed a lazy fuck and a lying one at that.



Because there is no reason for me to repost something I already posted just because you're too lazy to look at my post where I already linked it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Papageorgio said:


> He didn’t, I never said he did, he is just as bad as Biden is. The thread is about Biden, not sure why you are deflecting. You might want to start a thread on it.


I only mentioned Trump because *you* mentioned Trump. I suggest if you don't want deflections about Trump in a Biden thread, than don't talk about Trump in a Biden thread.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Because there is no reason for me to repost something I already posted just because you're too lazy to look at my post where I already linked it.


Or, more likely, you never posted it in the first place and are too much of a coward and liar to admit it.

Something else you should take note of, You are changing zero minds with your constant attacks on me and the truth.  You are like talking to a democratic brick wall, never listening and refusing to give an inch on your BS.

Just stop before you get hurt or come across a truth that your owners don't like.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> I only mentioned Trump because *you* mentioned Trump. I suggest if you don't want deflections about Trump in a Biden thread, than don't talk about Trump in a Biden thread.


Or, you could just stick to the topic for once and admit that defending Biden is a losing proposition.  Moron.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Because there is no reason for me to repost something I already posted just because you're too lazy to look at my post where I already linked it.


Why would anybody re-read one your your posts? Nothing but leftist regurgitation.


----------



## elektra (Mar 6, 2022)

Gas will from now on be a luxury


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Or, more likely, you never posted it in the first place and are too much of a coward and liar to admit it.
> 
> Something else you should take note of, You are changing zero minds with your constant attacks on me and the truth.  You are like talking to a democratic brick wall, never listening and refusing to give an inch on your BS.
> 
> Just stop before you get hurt or come across a truth that your owners don't like.



LOL

Your logic is as retarded as you are. Moron, I wouldn't be telling you to look at my post with the link had I not already posted it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Or, you could just stick to the topic for once and admit that defending Biden is a losing proposition.  Moron.



I replied to someone else's post. Sucks to be you if that's a problem for ya.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

SmokeALib said:


> Why would anybody re-read one your your posts? Nothing but leftist regurgitation.



No one has to. But that shvantz is asking me to re-post it.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your logic is as retarded as you are. Moron, I wouldn't be telling you to look at my post with the link had I not already posted it.


You are still trying to BS your way through.  You want me to waste my time, hence your obsession with me.  You have only proved that you are a lying moron  trying to make yourself look good.  Hint:  massive failure as is apparently your entire life.  Because I tell the truth, you are obsessed with trying to discredit me and once again failing.  That appears to be your lifes goal, failing.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> I replied to someone else's post. Sucks to be you if that's a problem for ya.


No, you bring it up all the time.  You are obsessed with trying to win points from the Bidenbuttheads.  Are yoyu a charter member of them?  Appears so, along with being a lifetime member of the DNC liars club.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You are still trying to BS your way through.  You want me to waste my time, hence your obsession with me.  You have only proved that you are a lying moron  trying to make yourself look good.  Hint:  massive failure as is apparently your entire life.  Because I tell the truth, you are obsessed with trying to discredit me and once again failing.  That appears to be your lifes goal, failing.



LOL

It's your time, putz. Meanwhile, you want me to waste my time to repost something I posted on one page prior to you asking me to repost it. Of course, I will not waste my time because you're too lazy to scroll back about 20 something posts.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> No, you bring it up all the time.  You are obsessed with trying to win points from the Bidenbuttheads.  Are yoyu a charter member of them?  Appears so, along with being a lifetime member of the DNC liars club.


----------



## citygator (Mar 6, 2022)

Claudette said:


> sealybobo
> LOL then you can explain why gas went from 1.70 a gallon to 3.61 since Bidung took office.
> 
> I'll wait.


Dipshit.  Here is the price of gas in a random country…Italy. Guess what? Biden doesn’t run Italy. You’re afflicted with Biden Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> Dipshit.  Here is the price of gas in a random country…Italy. Guess what? Biden doesn’t run Italy. You’re afflicted with Biden Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> View attachment 611593


Idiot, we are discussing the US.  Every other country is fortunate that Biden doesn't run them or they would be much worse off.

Keep trying to deflect and hijack the conversation, it is the only way that you can see to not prove how stupid you are.


----------



## citygator (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Idiot, we are discussing the US.  Every other country is fortunate that Biden doesn't run them or they would be much worse off.
> 
> Keep trying to deflect and hijack the conversation, it is the only way that you can see to not prove how stupid you are.


Price of gas is $7.81 in Italy with a steeper rise. You can’t compare in a vacuum. Biden is getting us a better deal than most of the world. 

Trump would be telling you to put bleach in your car if he were in office.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> Price of gas is $7.81 in Italy with a steeper rise. You can’t compare in a vacuum. Biden is getting us a better deal than most of the world.
> 
> Trump would be telling you to put bleach in your car if he were in office.


You really have to try and lie about everything.  It is not a vacuum when comparing current prices in the US with historical prices in the US.  A perfect match to compare.

As for your bleach comment, further BS from you.  You continue to make stuff p and claim it to be true, when it is only your own perverted desire.

You started this topic with a lie and continue to lie with posts like this.


----------



## citygator (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You really have to try and lie about everything.  It is not a vacuum when comparing current prices in the US with historical prices in the US.  A perfect match to compare.
> 
> As for your bleach comment, further BS from you.  You continue to make stuff p and claim it to be true, when it is only your own perverted desire.
> 
> You started this topic with a lie and continue to lie with posts like this.


If the entire worlds gas prices are rising from war fears and post pandemic consumption spike…. How is it Biden’s fault?  You do understand how markets work right?  You do know oil companies could open 9,000 new drilling locations tomorrow if they wanted?  You’re just a cheerleader who hates America and wants to sow discontent.  Oil output for the US is *UP* vs when Trump left.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 6, 2022)

citygator said:


> If the entire worlds gas prices are rising from war fears and post pandemic consumption spike…. How is it Biden’s fault?  You do understand how markets work right?  You do know oil companies could open 9,000 new drilling locations tomorrow if they wanted?  You’re just a cheerleader who hates America and wants to sow discontent.  Oil output for the US is *UP* vs when Trump left.


If oil production is so up, why are we importing more and begging other countries to provide more of it to us?

I am cheerleading nothing, just disputing you ever changing claims as to what is going on.  It is Bidens fault for closing the pipelines and banning new oil exploring and development so that in fact we are producing LESS oil than when Trump was in office, caused by the policies of the moron in charge.

You know this because you are constantly trying to change the claims that you made in your OP.  Your constant wriggling and deflection to include the entire world in your claims after claiming that Biden has made us "energy independent" is a sure sign that you either don't know what you are talking about or are scared to be proven and have to admit that you are wrong. Either way you shy away from the truth in favor of your own false statements.


----------



## citygator (Mar 6, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> If oil production is so up, why are we importing more and begging other countries to provide more of it to us?
> 
> I am cheerleading nothing, just disputing you ever changing claims as to what is going on.  It is Bidens fault for closing the pipelines and banning new oil exploring and development so that in fact we are producing LESS oil than when Trump was in office, caused by the policies of the moron in charge.
> 
> You know this because you are constantly trying to change the claims that you made in your OP.  Your constant wriggling and deflection to include the entire world in your claims after claiming that Biden has made us "energy independent" is a sure sign that you either don't know what you are talking about or are scared to be proven and have to admit that you are wrong. Either way you shy away from the truth in favor of your own false statements.


Oil production is up. Why would you ask me “if”?  It’s a demonstrative fact. Last month of Trumps reign was 11.0M barrels a day, it’s 11.6M now.  That is up.  Thanks Biden!


----------



## Claudette (Mar 7, 2022)

skews13 
Maybe where you were but it was 1.70 where I was. Airhead.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 7, 2022)

citygator 
Well gas here is hitting 3.99 a gallon. How bout where you are??


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 7, 2022)

citygator said:


> Oil production is up. Why would you ask me “if”?  It’s a demonstrative fact. Last month of Trumps reign was 11.0M barrels a day, it’s 11.6M now.  That is up.  Thanks Biden!


That is according to the Biden administration, a known source of lies just as you are.  So my question stands, why is Biden begging other countries to increase production while limiting the same in this country?  Why is he releasing the oil reserves if there is so much oil being produced?  Why are so many idiots like you rushing to cover how his actions are hurting this country?


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 7, 2022)

If we were energy independent we’d already have ceased imports of All Russian oil. We’re not. The thread headline is simply a lie.


----------



## citygator (Mar 7, 2022)

Claudette said:


> citygator
> Well gas here is hitting 3.99 a gallon. How bout where you are??


Thank God Biden got the production up or we’d be in real trouble.


----------



## citygator (Mar 7, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> That is according to the Biden administration, a known source of lies just as you are.  So my question stands, why is Biden begging other countries to increase production while limiting the same in this country?  Why is he releasing the oil reserves if there is so much oil being produced?  Why are so many idiots like you rushing to cover how his actions are hurting this country?


You haven’t mentioned an action. You’re just being a bitch. Production is up under Biden from the same source that tracked it going up under Trump. No one disputes what I just said.

Our price is dependent on world dynamics. If you think anything we do will offset peoples war fears then you don’t know how markets work.

This isn’t a team sport. Don’t look to make up shit. Try to reason. We have 9,000 unused permits for drilling. Ask yourself why?  Oil companies love the high prices. Never let a crisis go to waste.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 7, 2022)

citygator said:


> Thank God Biden got the production up or we’d be in real trouble.


Biden got the production down and we ARE in real trouble.  Bidenbutthead.


----------



## Catman51 (Mar 7, 2022)

citygator said:


> You haven’t mentioned an action. You’re just being a bitch. Production is up under Biden from the same source that tracked it going up under Trump. No one disputes what I just said.
> 
> Our price is dependent on world dynamics. If you think anything we do will offset peoples war fears then you don’t know how markets work.
> 
> This isn’t a team sport. Don’t look to make up shit. Try to reason. We have 9,000 unused permits for drilling. Ask yourself why?  Oil companies love the high prices. Never let a crisis go to waste.



Actually, the reason for the unused permits is because the Biden administration has refused to allow further development and drilling in the US.  That alone blows y our false claims out of the water.

Funny how when you think you can praise your idol Biden for the world dynamics but refuse to see that he has caused the world dynamics to be as they are.  You both claim that he can and cannot effect the world energy at the same time.  Don't look to make up shit, as you said.  You do it all the time and just refuse to admit it.

BTW, quite an assumption you make when you claim that I don't know how the world markets work with zero evidence to back it up but front as if you do know how they work, once again with zero evidence.

Your word is highly suspicious.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2022)

citygator said:


> Oil production is up. Why would you ask me “if”?  It’s a demonstrative fact. Last month of Trumps reign was 11.0M barrels a day, it’s 11.6M now.  That is up.  Thanks Biden!


Actually....the beginning of 2020 we were producing 13.0M....the drop started in March of 2020....because of COVID. 
Probably something to do with less demand and less people working during the lockdowns. Biden still isn't meeting the demand.











						United States Crude Oil Production - November 2022 Data - 1950-2021 Historical
					

Crude Oil Production in the United States increased to 12268 BBL/D/1K in September from 11975 BBL/D/1K in August of 2022. Crude Oil Production in the United States averaged 7648.84 BBL/D/1K from 1950 until 2022, reaching an all time high of 12860.00 BBL/D/1K in November of 2019 and a record low...




					tradingeconomics.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 7, 2022)

The U.S. Oil Supply Is Still Out Of Balance
					

Oil prices are high, but there's a good reason for it.




					www.forbes.com


----------

